# Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Moin!


Ich hatte schon länger die Vermutung aber die Sendung "Zoom" hatte es nochmal bestätigt:

ZDFzoom: Betruegen leicht gemacht - ZDFmediathek

Die bauen dort mit europäischen Geldern ihre autokratischen Regime weiter aus und die Demokratien werden nach und nach abgeschafft.

Polen wird hier zwar nicht genannt, aber auch sie entfernen sich immer weiter weg von einer Demokratie.

Polen: Letztes Gericht | ZEIT ONLINE

Auch kann es nicht sein, das die sich weigern Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wärend andere Länder umso mehr aufnehmen müssen.
Da wäre ich für eine gerechte Verteilung innerhalb der gesamten EU gewesen.
Aber Gelder von der EU können sie alle  kassieren.

Ich halte es für gefährlich, dass eine demokratische und weltoffene Institution wie die EU, Länder finanziell unterstützt, welche die Demokratie abschaffen wollen. 
Die EU wird von denen für ihre Zwecke mißbraucht. Und selber sind sie eigentlich feindlich gegenüber der EU eingestellt und nationalistisch.
Da muß sich auf jeden Fall etwas ändern und notfalls müssen diese Länder sanktioniert werden.
Denn Deutschland zahlt mit am meisten für die EU ein. Also geht das auch uns was an. Außerdem sind das unsere Nachbarländer.


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Das ist generell schwierig, ich habe das Gefühl viele osteuropäische Länder tun sich nach der langen kommunistischen Unterdrückung schwer mit der Demokratie, Korruption und Wahlbetrug, sowie Ausschaltung von Konkurrenten scheint dort an der Tagesordnung zu stehen. Diese Länder hätten die EU niemals betreten dürfen, vielleicht hätte man sie ja in einigen Jahrzehnten auf nehmen können, aber so sind sie nur eine Last und davon gibt es in Westeuropa schon genügend, wie Italien, Spanien und Portugal. Eine nord- und mitteleuropäische Union wäre das Sinnvollste gewesen, zumindest vorerst. 
Das mit den Flüchtlingen ist hier wieder ein gesondertes Thema, hier müssen wir eher auf uns selbst schauen, nicht die Polen oder Ungarn haben die Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen förmlich eingeladen, da ist es nur klar, dass sich unzählige in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben in die EU auf machen.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Diese Länder hätten die EU niemals betreten dürfen, vielleicht hätte man sie ja in einigen Jahrzehnten auf nehmen können, aber so sind sie nur eine Last und davon gibt es in Westeuropa schon genügend, wie Italien, Spanien und Portugal. Eine nord- und mitteleuropäische Union wäre das Sinnvollste gewesen, zumindest vorerst.


Finde ich auch. Die Osterweiterung ging viel zu schnell.



> Das mit den Flüchtlingen ist hier wieder ein gesondertes Thema, hier müssen wir eher auf uns selbst schauen, nicht die Polen oder Ungarn haben die Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen förmlich eingeladen, da ist es nur klar, dass sich unzählige in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben in die EU auf machen.


Ich meinte nicht die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Sondern die Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, Irak und Afghanistan. Als die Welle nach Europa geschwappt ist.


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Die Osterweiterung ging viel zu schnell.
> 
> 
> Ich meinte nicht die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Sondern die Flüchtlinge aus Syrien, Irak und Afghanistan. Als die Welle nach Europa geschwappt ist.



Ich wohne auf dem Land und bei uns in der Gegend kann man die "Flüchtlinge" aus Syrien, dem Irak und aus Afghanistan (dort ist kein Krieg), an einer Hand abzählen, es sind hauptsächlich Schwarzafrikaner und die sind es auch die immer mehr kommen (sieht man super, wenn man die Rettungsbilder anschaut), Syrer (die momentan noch den Hauptanteil ausmachen) kommen nur noch wenige. Auch so, muss man sich fragen weshalb man vor Krieg ans andere Ende der Welt statt ins Nachbarland, wie es auch unzählige gemacht haben, flüchtet, denn diese sind genau diejenigen die die Gelegenheit am Schopf gepackt haben und aus bekannten Gründen nach Deutschland usw. sind.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Land und bei uns in der Gegend kann man die "Flüchtlinge" aus Syrien, dem Irak und aus Afghanistan (dort ist kein Krieg), an einer Hand abzählen, es sind hauptsächlich Schwarzafrikaner und die sind es auch die immer mehr kommen (sieht man super, wenn man die Rettungsbilder anschaut), Syrer (die momentan noch den Hauptanteil ausmachen) kommen nur noch wenige. Auch so, muss man sich fragen weshalb man vor Krieg ans andere Ende der Welt statt ins Nachbarland, wie es auch unzählige gemacht haben, flüchtet, denn diese sind genau diejenigen die die Gelegenheit am Schopf gepackt haben und aus bekannten Gründen nach Deutschland usw. sind.


Deutschland hat meines Wissens 1 Millionen Kriegsflüchtlinge aufgenommen. Wieviele das europaweit waren weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Ich weiß aber das die oben genannten Länder so gut wie gar keine aufgenommen haben. Österreich wohl auch.
Bei uns in der Stadt wurden auch welche aufgenommen. Schwarze sind bei uns eher selten.
Aber das werden zukünftig natürlich mehr... nicht nur Wirtschafts sondern auch Klimaflüchtlinge.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deutschland hat meines Wissens 1 Millionen Kriegsflüchtlinge aufgenommen.


 Nach dem 2. Weltkrieg waren es über 11.000.000 aus Ostpreußen, Böhme, Mähren und so weiter.
Das ging alles.

Und die Vertriebenen haben Deutschland gewaltig beim Wiederaufbau unterstützt.
Das war blanke Rache der osteuropäischen Staaten.

Über 2.000.000 Menschen, die sicher nicht alles Kriegsverbrecher waren, sind bei der Aktion ums Leben gekommen oder vermißt.

Und diese Staaten betteln in Brüssel um Subventionen, die sie auch meist erhalten.
Wenn es dann mal ans Eingemachte (Flüchtlingsaufnahme, Menschlichkeit, ...) geht,
dann wird die Europzugehörigkeit ganz weit weg gestellt und man verhält sich bockig, wie ein Dreijähriger.

Ich würde da den Geldhahn sofort zudrehen.

Die Osterweiterung der EU war ein politischer Akt, den wir jetzt noch 50 Jahre bezahlen dürfen als Hauptzahler der EU.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Die EU ist prinzipiell eine gute Idee, wird aber hauptsächlich so gestaltet, dass sie eher der Wirtschaft statt den Menschen nutzt. Artikel 13, Glyphosat, das praktisch immer noch existente Geoblocking, Nullzinspolitik, der EU-weite Ausschreibungszwang für öffentliche Projekte (habt ihr euch schonmal gefragt, wieso öffentliche Projekte immer teurer werden und ewig bis zur Umsetzung brauchen? Da habt ihr die Antwort.)... Wenn es dann wirklich mal auf Zusammenhalt und Einigkeit ankommt sind es meist eher wenige Staaten die den Löwenanteil tragen, während andere Länder wenig bis garnichts beitragen. 

Perfektes Beispiel ist dort die Flüchtlingskrise - wo ein paar wenige EU-Staaten sich beinhart dagegen wehren eine faire Lösung für die Verteilung der Flüchtlinge zu akzeptieren... Halt die Verteilung nach wirtschaftlicher Stärke. Während insbesondere die Grenzstaaten (Spanien, Italien, Griechenland) enorm belastet sind und nur wenige EU-Länder Flüchtlinge in nennenswerter Anzahl aufgenommen haben (Deutschland, Frankreich, Belgien, Schweden, Spanien, Italien). Aber Gelder können die Länder, die sich vehement weigern, problemlos beziehen. 

Dann gibt es Länder, die zwar von den wirtschaftlichen Vorteilen des Euroraums profitieren wollen, aber keine wirtschaftliche Verantworung für den Euroraum tragen wollen - oder die gleich bezüglich ihrer wirtschaftlichen Kenndaten gelogen haben und den halben Euroraum in eine schwere finanzielle Krise gebracht haben. Und das Geld fremder Länder damit verbrannt haben. Gleichzeitig dann aber von Deutschland, die in der Eurokrise die deutlich überwiegende Hauptlast getragen haben und den Bankrott eben jenen Staates verhindert haben, fast 75 Jahre nach Kriegsende noch hunderte Milliarden Euro an Kriegsentschädigungen fordern... Dann noch die Länder, die auf den Schutz von Minderheiten, diversen sexuellen Orientierungen oder Umweltschutz einen Pups geben, während andere Länder dies bis zur Absurdität treiben... 

Auch gibt es einige rein logische Ungerechtheiten bezüglich der EU-Freizügigkeit, die Staaten mit guten Sozialsystemen benachteiligen und eine Migration aus armen EU-Ländern in die Sozialsysteme reicher Länder begünstigen, gleichermaßen wie durch die extremen Lohnniveaus das Lohndumping in Verbindung mit der Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit begünstigt wird. Dadurch, dass die EU-Gesetzgebung über der nationalen Gesetzgebung steht, wird der Wähler des einzelnen Landes entmündigt, da fremde Staaten über der Gesetzgebung des eigenen Landes stehen, die durch die Politiker bestimmt wird, die man wirklich gewählt hat (ja, wir wählen bekanntlich bald das EU-Parlament - das ist aber nur ein kleines Zahnrad...). 

Ganz ehrlich - ich hoffe, die Briten treten auch wirklich aus der EU aus. Nicht weil ich die hasse, sondern weil ich gespannt bin, ob sich der EU-Austritt wirklich so negativ auswirkt oder ob er sich langfristig sogar positiv auswirkt. 
Man merkt es vielleicht, dass ich der EU zumindest in der aktuellen Form ziemlich negativ gegenüber eingestellt bin. Ich verbinde mit ihr halt im Alltag (wozu ich dieses Pseudo-"Roam like at home" (welches nicht mal im Ansatz Roam like at Home ist...) und die Reisefreiheit als einzige Punkte, die ich mit der EU verbinde und die dem Bürger nutzen, NICHT (!) zähle, weil die im Alltag praktisch egal sind...) keine Vorteile, sehe aber durch die ungleiche wirtschaftliche Stärke der Länder in Verbindung mit der trotzdem einheitlichen Währung prinzipielle Ungerechtigkeiten in allen eigentlich wirklich guten Errungenschaften der EU. Oder ums deutlicher zu formulieren: Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, als würden wir in dem Maße von der EU profitieren, wie wir draufzahlen bzw. arme Länder querfinanzieren müssen, während sich diese Staaten dann nicht an die Spielregeln halten und dafür gefühlt keinerlei Konsequenzen zu spüren bekommen... Und das ist höchstgradig unfair.

Ja, es ist rein logisch dass man als wirtschaftlich starkes Land natürlich einen Löwenanteil trägt und im Schnitt auch draufzahlt, während ärmere Länder zur Förderung der wirtschaftlichen Lage und des Wohlstands natürlich stärker gefördert werden müssen als deren Beitrag hoch ist. Aber dann müssen Regeln beachtet und durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist generell schwierig, ich habe das Gefühl viele osteuropäische Länder tun sich nach der langen kommunistischen Unterdrückung schwer mit der Demokratie, Korruption und Wahlbetrug, sowie Ausschaltung von Konkurrenten scheint dort an der Tagesordnung zu stehen. Diese Länder hätten die EU niemals betreten dürfen, vielleicht hätte man sie ja in einigen Jahrzehnten auf nehmen können, aber so sind sie nur eine Last und davon gibt es in Westeuropa schon genügend, wie Italien, Spanien und Portugal. Eine nord- und mitteleuropäische Union wäre das Sinnvollste gewesen, zumindest vorerst. [...]



Aber woher sollten die wirtschaftlich dominierenden Staaten der EU denn dann den gewaltigen Binnenabsatzmarkt sowie den Zugriff auf gewaltige Mengen Arbeitskräfte zu Dumpinglöhnen nehmen? Neenee, das ist schon alles im Sinne des Erfinders, so wie das gelaufen ist!


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber woher sollten die wirtschaftlich dominierenden Staaten der EU denn dann den gewaltigen Binnenabsatzmarkt sowie den Zugriff auf gewaltige Mengen Arbeitskräfte zu Dumpinglöhnen nehmen? Neenee, das ist schon alles im Sinne des Erfinders, so wie das gelaufen ist!


 
Dafür müssten sie erst mal arbeiten, tut aber ein riesiger Teil nicht, von denen viele nicht mal deutsch lernen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Ich hatte ja immer stets die Vermutung, dass die westlichen EU-Länder nie wirklich Interesse daran hatten, die Zustände in Osteuropa wirklich nachhaltig aufzubessern. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie viele billige Arbeitskräfte von dort zu uns kommen - wären die Verältnisse dort besser, hätten die's schließlich nicht nötig, bei uns in Krankenhäusern, bei Amazon oder in Tönnies' Fleischfabriken zu schuften.^^


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja immer stets die Vermutung, dass die westlichen EU-Länder nie wirklich Interesse daran hatten, die Zustände in Osteuropa wirklich nachhaltig aufzubessern. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie viele billige Arbeitskräfte von dort zu uns kommen - wären die Verältnisse dort besser, hätten die's schließlich nicht nötig, bei uns in Krankenhäusern, bei Amazon oder in Tönnies' Fleischfabriken zu schuften.^^


Aber dann sollte man sich auch fragen warum es ihnen so schlecht geht. Wegen korrupten und machtgeilen Politikern denen ihr eigenes Volk egal ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dafür müssten sie erst mal arbeiten, tut aber ein riesiger Teil nicht, von denen viele nicht mal deutsch lernen.


 Viele Menschen in Osteuropa können besser Deutsch, als viele deutsche Staatsbürger.
Ich hab mich mit den Ukrainern in deutsch unterhalten ohne jegliche Fehler.

Schaut euch nur mal an, was hier manchmal an Verunglimpfung der deutschen Sprache landet ... .


----------



## RtZk (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Viele Menschen in Osteuropa können besser Deutsch, als viele deutsche Staatsbürger.
> Ich hab mich mit den Ukrainern in deutsch unterhalten ohne jegliche Fehler.
> 
> Schaut euch nur mal an, was hier manchmal an Verunglimpfung der deutschen Sprache landet ... .



Dumm nur, dass es keine Osteuropäer, sondern Araber sind, die zu nicht gerade kleinen Teilen sogar Analphabeten in ihrer eigenen Sprache sind.


----------



## behemoth85 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Die Flüchtlingsströme sind ein seit Jahren anhaltendes Problem und Experten haben schon lange vor der Syrienkriese gewarnt. Die EU hat praktisch im Alleingang beschlossen, ohne auch nur ein osteuropäisches Land zu fragen, die Flüchtlingsrouten aufrecht zu halten und die Menschen passieren zu lassen. Kurz darauf kam der Vorschlag und dann die Anweisung einer Quote. 

Sorry aber, in Anbetracht dieses ganzen Desasters, der geringen Möglichkeiten Östeuropas und der Art und Weise wie Brüssel es handhabt, war es zu 100% abzusehen dass kein osteuropäischer Staatscheff der noch bei gesundem Verstand ist, auf eine Quote eingeht. Entweder Brüssel ist dekadent oder es hat schlicht garkeine echte Politik.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sorry aber, in Anbetracht dieses ganzen Desasters, der geringen Möglichkeiten Östeuropas und der Art und Weise wie Brüssel es handhabt, war es zu 100% abzusehen dass kein osteuropäischer Staatscheff der noch bei gesundem Verstand ist, auf eine Quote eingeht. Entweder Brüssel ist dekadent oder es hat schlicht garkeine echte Politik.


Aber weiter Geld kassieren ist ok?
Um damit kleine Diktaturen aufzubauen?


----------



## behemoth85 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber dann sollte man sich auch fragen warum es ihnen so schlecht geht. Wegen korrupten und machtgeilen Politikern denen ihr eigenes Volk egal ist.



Wegen den Zerstörungen durch Deutschland im 2. WK und den anschließenden Fall in den eisernen Vorhang. Die Sowiets hatten leider kein Marshalplan für Osteuropa so wie die USA für den Westen. Deutschland musste nichteinmal dafür zahlen dass es diesen Kontinent fast dem Erdboden gleich gemacht hat und die Osteuropäer holen einen 50 Jahre alten Rückschritt bis heute auf.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Wegen den Zerstörungen durch Deutschland im 2. WK und den anschließenden Fall in den eisernen Vorhang. Die Sowiets hatten leider kein Marshalplan für Osteuropa so wie die USA für den Westen. Deutschland musste nichteinmal dafür zahlen dass es diesen Kontinent fast dem Erdboden gleich gemacht hat und die Osteuropäer holen einen 50 Jahre alten Rückschritt bis heute auf.


Das mag sein das es da Ungerechtigkeiten gab/gibt. Aber es kann auch nicht sein das sich solche Regierungen immer mehr von der Demokratie abwenden.
Das auf Kosten der eigenen Bevölkerungen. Da kann das heutige Deutschland auch nichts für.
Deutschland zahlt sogar indirekt dafür weil sie größter Beitragszahler der EU sind. Die EU muß da einen Riegel vorschieben und den Regierungen dort klarmachen das sie das Geld auch für die Bevölkerungen verwenden.
Und nicht um ihre eigene Macht weiter auszubauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deutschland zahlt sogar indirekt dafür weil sie größter Beitragszahler der EU sind. Die EU muß da einen Riegel vorschieben und den Regierungen dort klarmachen das sie das Geld auch für die Bevölkerungen verwenden.



Gott, Deutschland profitiert von der EU auch wie kein zweites Land in ihr. Was denkst du wieso die deutschen Exporte wie verrückt laufen? Weil Deutschland vom freien Binnenhandel in der EU enorm profitiert (fast 60% unserer Exorte gehen an EU-Mitgliedsstaaten und die ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten sind da wichtige Abnehmer, also frag dich mal warum man sich da auch relativ blind stellen mag was deren politische Entwicklung anbelangt)

Das Deutschland da den höchsten Beitrag an EU-Beiträgen leistet ist durchaus angebracht.
Davon ab ist es auch nicht so das die 26 Mrd. Beitragszahlungen nur in eine Richtung fließen (Richtung EU), zieht man die EU-Subventionen und Strukturhilfen ab (ca. 12 Mrd. Euro), die die EU an Deutschland leistet, bleiben es am Ende 14 Mrd. Euro die Deutschland effektiv an Zahlungen an die EU leistet.

Siehe auch: Europaeische Union: Mythos 3: Deutschland ist der Zahlmeister der EU | ZEIT ONLINE



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und nicht um ihre eigene Macht weiter auszubauen.



Natürlich nutzt Deutschland seine Position / Macht in der EU für eigene Interessen aus, was denkst du warum es immer wieder Unmut über das deutsche Gebaren kommt? Weil Deutschland seine Position dazu ausnutzt eigene (vorrangig wirtschaftliche) Interessen in der EU auch mal gegen den Standpunkt der anderen EU-Mitglieder durchzudrücken.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich nutzt Deutschland seine Position / Macht in der EU für eigene Interessen aus, was denkst du warum es immer wieder (wie während der Finanz & Griechenlandkrise) zu Unmut über das deutsche Gebaren kommt? Weil Deutschland seine Position dazu ausnutzt eigene (vorrangig wirtschaftliche) Interessen in der EU auch mal gegen den Standpunkt der anderen EU-Mitglieder durchzudrücken.


Das Deutschland seine Interessen verfolgt streite ich ja nicht ab. Das macht jedes Land.
Und da Deutschland soviel einzahlt, soll es natürlich auch genügend Mitspracherrecht in der EU haben und auch mal seinen Standpunkt durchsetzen.
Es geht aber in diesen Beitrag primär um die Innenpolitik der jeweiligen Länder.
Oder höhlt die deutsche Regierung gezielt die Demokratie aus und beschneidet die Pressefreiheit? Gibt es hier auch soviel Korruption wie in den genannten Ländern?
Und mißbraucht Deutschland EU Hilfen?


----------



## behemoth85 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

So siehts aus. Vorallem am Beispiel Griechenlands, auch wenn sie selbst schuld waren, erkannte man wie neo.kapitalistisch die BRD fungiert und wie wichtig ihr der EU Erhalt ist. 

Der mit Abstand größte Nutznießer des ganzen EU Konstruktes ist Deutschland, was natürlich nicht bedeutet dass es für alle anderen nur Nachteile hat. Im Gegenteil Polen und Tschechien zB profitieren sehr von der Nähe und immer mehr auch andersherum. Aber man sollte die Kirche schön im Dorf lassen.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Aber man sollte die Kirche schön im Dorf lassen.


Dann beantworte doch mal meine Fragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Deutschland seine Interessen verfolgt streite ich ja nicht ab. Das macht jedes Land.
> Und da Deutschland soviel einzahlt, soll es natürlich auch genügend Mitspracherrecht in der EU haben und auch mal seinen Standpunkt durchsetzen.



Es ist aber ein Unterschied ob man seine Interessen vertritt, oder aber durch die Blume seinen Einfluss & Zahlungen dazu nutzt um den eigenen Kurs durchzudrücken.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es geht aber in diesen Beitrag primär um die Innenpolitik der jeweiligen Länder.
> Oder höhlt die deutsche Regierung gezielt die Demokratie aus und beschneidet die Pressefreiheit?



Klar, brauchst nur nach Bayern schauen, wo man bei der CSU Männer wie  Orban hoffiert.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es hier auch soviel Korruption wie in den genannten Ländern?



Korruption auf unterer Ebene (niedrige Beamte wie Verwaltungsangestellte, Richter, Polizisten, Ärzte, ect.), nein noch nicht in diesem Maß, weil der Verdienst und die Arbeitsbedingungen hier noch nicht ganz so miserabel wie z.B. in Rummänien, oder gar Russland sind. Korruption hingegen als strukturelles Problem im politischen System (Leiter von Behörden, Bürgermeister, Landtagsabgeordnete, Bundestagsabgeordnete, Minister, Parteien allgemein, ect.), absolut, nennt sich systematischer politiknaher Lobbyismus und wird ausgibig (Schätzungen gehen von mindestens, äußerst konservativ geschätzt, in die 100 Millionen Euro pro Jahr, alleine für Lobbyarbeit in Deutschland aus) von gebrauch gemacht.

*edit* Ich empfehle auch mal folgende Lektüre der Bundeszentrale für Politische Bildung, um zu verstehen wie Deutschland überhaupt vom Euro und der EU profitiert:

Der Euro als Vorteil und Nachteil fuer Deutschland | APuZ


----------



## behemoth85 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann beantworte doch mal meine Fragen.



Okay  

Als wir damals in Dland gekaufte gebraucht Autos auf ner Lavette Richtung Grenze nach Polen brachten war natürlich keines versichert, um die polnsiche Bereicherungssteuer zu umgehen (bis zu 500 Euro pro Fahrzeug). Im Kuafvertrag stand 1 Euro  Den Zöllnern war es scheiss egal haupts die waren nicht geklaut, aber ne Kontrolle auf deutscher Seite wollte immer Geld  Bei 5 Autos 250 Euro in den Pass, Beamter kurz weg und wieder zu uns mit einem höflichen "gute Fahrt noch" verabschiedet. Pass gabs zurück, Geld war weg. Wir mussten später sogar die Route ändern weil die Freitags immer schon standen.

Der deutsche Senat nimmt von konkurierenden Bau Firmen für die Vergabe eines Auftrages Millionenhohe Bestechungsgelder an. Das ist Gang und Gebe in jeder erdenklichen Branche so. Ich selbst kenne Beispiele aus meinem Umfeld wo 15.000 flöten gingen um nen Auftrag für einen Abriss einer Schule zu bekommen der dann mit 100.000 ausgeschrieben wurde. Das ist normal.

Meine Eltern haben als wir in den 90ern eine Wohnung gesucht haben bestimmt 10.000 DM an Makler gezahlt. Anfangs immer 1000 und sich dann gewundert warum die andere Familie den Zuschlag erhalten hat. Bis bekannte fragten ob wir bekloppt sind, man müsse mindestens 5000 raushauen für 3 Zimmer  Auch das war Gang und Gebe, jeder hat damals bestochen um überhaupt eine gute Wohnung zu bekommen.

Also komme mir bitte nicht mit Koruption, ich bin in Berlin aufgewachsen und weiß nur zu gut dass auch der Deutsche gerne eine tiefe Taschen hat, was ich auch keinem Menschen verüble denn stehlen ist viel schlimmer. 

Was den internationalen Index betrifft steht osteuropa garnicht mal so schlecht da. Die haben seit den 2000ern dort mächtig aufgeräumt mit so was. Koruption kann man einem nicht entwöhnen, man muss Systeme schaffen wo keine möglich ist. Aber Nieschen bleiben eben immer auch in Dland wie du siehst.


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Korruption auf unterer Ebene (niedrige Beamte wie  Verwaltungsangestellte, Richter, Polizisten, Ärzte, ect.), nein bei  weiten nicht in diesem Maß, weil der Verdienst und die  Arbeitsbedingungen hier noch nicht ganz so miserabel wie z.B. in  Rummänien sind. Korruption hingegen als strukturelles Problem im  politischen System (Bürgermeister, Landtagsabgeordnete,  Bundestagsabgeordnete, Minister, Parteien allgemein, ect.), absolut,  nennt sich systematischer politiknaher Lobbyismus und wird ausgibig von  gebrauch gemacht.


Er hat Jehova gesagt! 
Siehe auch:
Detail | Transparency International Deutschland e.V.
"Bei der Korruptionsbekaempfung sind wir noch in der Steinzeit" | LobbyControl
Kuschelkurs mit Konzernen: Wie Coca Cola & Co. unsere Politik "sponsern" | LobbyControl

und wenn sich Schland von seiner Schokoladenseite zeigt: Detail | Transparency International Deutschland e.V.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Uiii, jetzt werden hier die ganz schweren linken Geschütze aufgefahren.
Lobbyismus mit Korruption gleichgesetzt. Interessant.
Außerdem die Machenschaften in den genannten Ländern verharmlost und relativiert.
Deutschland ist jetzt ganz böse. Alles klar. Gratulation! So verdreht man die Wahrheit!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Uiii, jetzt werden hier die ganz schweren linken Geschütze aufgefahren.
> Lobbyismus mit Korruption gleichgesetzt. Interessant.
> Außerdem die Machenschaften in den genannten Ländern verharmlost und relativiert.
> Deutschland ist jetzt ganz böse. Alles klar. Gratulation! So verdreht man die Wahrheit!



 (Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt)...

Aber, niemand sagt das jede Form von Lobbyismus per se / grundsätzlich schlecht ist (wenn er nicht mit üpigen "Geschenken" unter der Hand verbunden ist & nur dazu dient auf die eigene Position hinzuweisen), allerdings ist nachweislich unbestreitbar der Fall das Lobbyismus heute massiv dazu missbraucht wird, um auf negative Art (Korruption) aktiv verdeckten Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Da grüßt wohl mal wieder das Murmeltier...


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> (Damit ist alles gesagt)...


Ja, von meiner Seite auch. Hat ja scheinbar keinen Sinn mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass es keine Osteuropäer, sondern Araber sind, die zu nicht gerade kleinen Teilen sogar Analphabeten in ihrer eigenen Sprache sind.



Dass wir hier über Osteuropa und die EU reden und du selbst von den osteuropäischen Ländern geschrieben hast, die deiner Meinung nach nicht in die EU gesollt hätten, weil sie auf verschiedenen Ebenen noch nicht so weit seien... Das kriegst du schon noch zusammen, oder?


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja, von meiner Seite auch. Hat ja scheinbar keinen Sinn mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.


Erst einen Bolzen raushauen, wo selbst RtZk neidisch wird und wenn es kritisiert wird, beleidigt mit der Leberwurst tanzen. Ganz großes Damentennis.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ganz großes Damentennis*.*



Sexismus!


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Erst einen Bolzen raushauen, wo selbst RtZk neidisch wird und wenn es kritisiert wird, beleidigt mit der Leberwurst tanzen. Ganz großes Damentennis.



Zeichnen sich die meisten "Damensportarten" nicht i. d. R. gerade durch die erfrischende Abwesenheit peinlichen Dramas aus?


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Erst einen Bolzen raushauen, wo selbst RtZk neidisch wird und wenn es kritisiert wird, beleidigt mit der Leberwurst tanzen. Ganz großes Damentennis.


Ich bin nicht beleidigt. Und du brauchst auch nicht anfangen hier persönlich zu werden.  Ich kann das auch, aber lasse mich nicht darauf ein.

Die Mißstände in Ungarn, Tschechien und Rumänien sind also für die meisten hier so ok und die EU soll das weiter so hinnehmen?
Nochmal zur Erinnerung: ZDFzoom: Betruegen leicht gemacht - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht beleidigt. Und du brauchst auch nicht anfangen hier persönlich zu werden.  Ich kann das auch, aber lasse mich nicht darauf ein.
> 
> Die Mißstände in Ungarn, Tschechien und Rumänien sind also *für die meisten hier so ok* *und die EU soll das weiter so hinnehmen*?
> Nochmal zur Erinnerung: ZDFzoom: Betruegen leicht gemacht - ZDFmediathek



Solange es dafür sorgt (und nicht beeinträchtigt) das die Deutsche (Export)Wirtschaft weiter brummt, sollte es doch die Anhänger des neoliberalen Kapitalsozialdarwinismus und Anhänger für ein Rainer(es) Deutschland, hier nicht stören (der Ostwall zur Abwehr der Horden  die über den Osten kommen steht wieder *ugly*).


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solange es dafür sorgt (und nicht beeinträchtigt) das die Deutsche (Export)Wirtschaft weiter brummt, sollte es doch die Anhänger des neoliberalen Kapitalsozialdarwinismus hier nicht stören.


Falls du mich in diese Schublade stecken willst... weit gefehlt (müßte man anhand meine Beiträge in anderen politischen Diskussionen eigentlich auch  schon mitbekommen haben). 
Ich sehe mich als politisch in der Mitte sogar mit leichter Tendenz nach links. Aber in der Flüchtlingspolitik nicht immer.
Nur wenn du behauptest, Lobbyismus wäre das gleiche wie Korruption und unsere Politiker eigentlich auch alle korrupt, dann kann ich leider auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Falls du mich in diese Schublade stecken willst... weit gefehlt (müßte man anhand meine Beiträge in anderen politischen Diskussionen eigentlich auch  schon mitbekommen haben).
> Ich sehe mich als politisch in der Mitte sogar mit leichter Tendenz nach links. Aber in der Flüchtlingspolitik nicht immer.
> Nur wenn du behauptest, Lobbyismus wäre das gleiche wie Korruption und unsere Politiker eigentlich auch alle korrupt, dann kann ich leider auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen, hab ich irgendwo "DICH" geschrieben?
Du hast gefragt warum es scheinbar niemanden stört und ignoriert wird, ich habe dir darauf eine Antwort gegeben warum. Weil es den Personengruppen die hier den Ton angeben weitestgehend egal ist, solange es sich nicht spürbar negativ auf die eigenen idiologisch geladenen Interessen auswirkt.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen, hab ich irgendwo "DICH" geschrieben?
> Du hast gefragt warum es scheinbar niemanden stört und ignoriert wird, ich habe dir darauf eine Antwort gegeben.


Du hattest "hier" geschrieben. Da bin ich von den Teilnehmern, möglicherweise mich, hier im Thread ausgegangen.

Naja, schon gut. Ich habe heute keine Lust mehr. Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## behemoth85 (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Falls du mich in diese Schublade stecken willst... weit gefehlt (müßte man anhand meine Beiträge in anderen politischen Diskussionen eigentlich auch  schon mitbekommen haben).
> Ich sehe mich als politisch in der Mitte sogar mit leichter Tendenz nach links. Aber in der Flüchtlingspolitik nicht immer.
> Nur wenn du behauptest, Lobbyismus wäre das gleiche wie Korruption und unsere Politiker eigentlich auch alle korrupt, dann kann ich leider auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Und woher nimmst du dir das Recht das über osteuropäische Politiker zu behaupten ? Wenn du dich mal mit beiden Sichtweisen einer Sache befassen würdest wäre die einiges klarer.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Du hattest "hier" geschrieben.



Ja, hier, im Sinne von hier in Deutschland und der EU. Das hier bezog sich doch eindeutig auf dein verwendetes "hier und EU" aus dem von mir zitierten Post von dir: 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht beleidigt. Und du brauchst auch  nicht anfangen hier persönlich zu werden.  Ich kann das auch, aber lasse  mich nicht darauf ein.
> 
> Die Mißstände in Ungarn, Tschechien und Rumänien sind also für die meisten *hier* so ok und die* EU* soll das weiter so hinnehmen?
> Nochmal zur Erinnerung: ZDFzoom: Betruegen leicht gemacht - ZDFmediathek


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du dir das Recht das über osteuropäische Politiker zu behaupten ?


Ich habe mich informiert (siehe Link zur Sendung). Darüber wollte ich diskutieren.
Aber scheinbar genießen solche (osteuropäischen) Politiker hier doch mehr Symphatien als ich dachte. So sehr das ihre Machenschaften  ignoriert, relativiert und verharmlost werden.



> Wenn du dich mal mit beiden Sichtweisen einer Sache befassen würdest wäre die einiges klarer.


Ich befasse mich gerne mit mehreren Sichtweisen. 

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mich informiert (siehe Link zur Sendung). Darüber wollte ich diskutieren.
> Aber scheinbar genießen solche (osteuropäischen) Politiker hier doch mehr Symphatien als ich dachte. So sehr das ihre Machenschaften  ignoriert, relativiert und verharmlost werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Geld ist halt dicker als Menschenrechte und Demokratische Grundsätze, war noch nie anders.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die bauen dort mit europäischen Geldern ihre autokratischen Regime weiter aus und die Demokratien werden nach und nach abgeschafft.



Die Regierungen wurden ja demokratisch gewählt. Ich bin auch kein Fan von Trump, aber die Amerikaner haben ihn nun mal ins Weiße Haus gewählt. Das muss man letztendlich akzeptieren.
Klar, wenn man nun anfängt, das Land umzugestalten, in dem man demokratische Strukturen abschafft, wie die Unabhängigkeit der Justiz oder die Pressefreiheit einschränkt, ist das immer zu kritisieren. Letztendlich ist die EU aber ein Wirtschaftsverbund europäischer Staaten. Es geht immer nur um Wirtschaft und nie um politische Strukturen, auch wenn die EU gewisse Standards festgelegt hat.
Guck dir die Brexit Geschichte an. Da geht es nie um die Menschen sondern immer nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen.
So ist die EU eben und daher wird es Zeit, dass die EU selbst reformiert wird. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch kann es nicht sein, das die sich weigern Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wärend andere Länder umso mehr aufnehmen müssen.
> Da wäre ich für eine gerechte Verteilung innerhalb der gesamten EU gewesen.
> Aber Gelder von der EU können sie alle  kassieren.



Na ja, im Prinzip hast du Recht. Man sollte Flüchtlinge gleichmäßig verteilen, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, nach welchen Faktoren das erfolgen sollte.
Aber die Länder haben ja lange genug einfach weggesehen. Schließlich war die Flüchtlingswelle schon länger abzusehen, aber Staaten wie Deutschland wollten das einfach aussitzen und haben Länder die Italien und Griechenland mit dem Problem alleine gelassen. 
Auch hier geht es wie immer nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Die gut ausgebildeten Flüchtlinge will jeder haben, alle andere nicht.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich halte es für gefährlich, dass eine demokratische und weltoffene Institution wie die EU, Länder finanziell unterstützt, welche die Demokratie abschaffen wollen.
> Die EU wird von denen für ihre Zwecke mißbraucht. Und selber sind sie eigentlich feindlich gegenüber der EU eingestellt und nationalistisch.
> Da muß sich auf jeden Fall etwas ändern und notfalls müssen diese Länder sanktioniert werden.
> Denn Deutschland zahlt mit am meisten für die EU ein. Also geht das auch uns was an. Außerdem sind das unsere Nachbarländer.



Dann musst du die EU selbst reformieren. Man muss sich davon lösen, sich ausschließlich für wirtschaftliche Interessen einzusetzen. Guck dir Niederlande oder Irland an, die dabei helfen, dass Großkonzerne wie Google, Amazon und Co. möglichst wenig Steuern zahlen. Willst du ein besseres Europa, musst du eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik machen. Dazu brauchst du soziale Strukturen, wie eine allgemeine Arbeitslosenversicherung und eine Grundsicherung. Die muss europaweit gleich sein.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du die EU selbst reformieren. Man muss sich davon lösen, sich ausschließlich für wirtschaftliche Interessen einzusetzen. Guck dir Niederlande oder Irland an, die dabei helfen, dass Großkonzerne wie Google, Amazon und Co. möglichst wenig Steuern zahlen. Willst du ein besseres Europa, musst du eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik machen. Dazu brauchst du soziale Strukturen, wie eine allgemeine Arbeitslosenversicherung und eine Grundsicherung. Die muss europaweit gleich sein.



Das ist absoluter Unsinn. Würde man das machen, würde der ganze Laden in wenigen Jahren bankrott gehen und alles was Europa ausmacht zu Grunde gehen. 
1€ ist in Lettland ist deutlich mehr wert als 1€ in Deutschland, gleichzeitig bringt der durchschnittliche Arbeitnehmer aber auch deutlich weniger Geld ein. 
Das wäre wie, wenn man Indien und die USA fusionieren würde, da wäre das Land auch nach wenigen Monaten bankrott.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan von Trump, aber die Amerikaner haben ihn nun mal ins Weiße Haus gewählt.


Glaubst Du das wirklich?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann musst du die EU selbst reformieren. Man  muss sich davon lösen, sich ausschließlich für wirtschaftliche  Interessen einzusetzen. Guck dir Niederlande oder Irland an, die dabei  helfen, dass Großkonzerne wie Google, Amazon und Co. möglichst wenig  Steuern zahlen. Willst du ein besseres Europa, musst du eine  einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik machen. Dazu brauchst du soziale  Strukturen, wie eine allgemeine Arbeitslosenversicherung und eine  Grundsicherung. Die muss europaweit gleich sein.


 Die Basis bestimmt den Überbau.
Und im Kapitalismus ist das nun mal das Kapital.

Das versucht sich zwar immer zu tarnen hinter verbogenen Bezeichnungen, wie soziale Marktwirtschaft und ähnlichem Blödsinn, aber die Wurzeln schlagen immer wieder durch.
Geld regiert unsere Gesellschaft in den unterschiedlichsten Schattierungen.

Sonst wäre Ostdeutschland ja auf dem gleichen Stand, wie Westdeutschland nach 30 Jahren.
Nicht mal das haben wir geschafft.

Und die sozialen Unterschiede in Europa sind da noch weit größer.

Da werden wir wohl nie einen einheitlichen Standard erreichen, wenn das Geld nicht irgendwann verschwindet als Grundlage der Gesellschaft.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Glaubst Du das wirklich?


Wenn man es genau nimmt waren es wohl 1/4 aller Amerikaner.

Nur knapp 50% sind wählen gegangen und davon die Hälfte hat ihn gewählt.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter Unsinn. Würde man das machen, würde der ganze Laden in wenigen Jahren bankrott gehen und alles was Europa ausmacht zu Grunde gehen.
> 1€ ist in Lettland ist deutlich mehr wert als 1€ in Deutschland, gleichzeitig bringt der durchschnittliche Arbeitnehmer aber auch deutlich weniger Geld ein.
> Das wäre wie, wenn man Indien und die USA fusionieren würde, da wäre das Land auch nach wenigen Monaten bankrott.



Ich bezweifle das Threshold meint das man europaweit die nummerisch gleiche Höhe an ausgezahlten Leistungsbeträgen erhalten soll, sondern ehr gemeint ist das die Sozialleistungen vom Umfang der in ihnen enthaltenen inhaltlichen Leistungen europaweit einheitlich sein müssten, so das jemand in Rumänien zwar angepasst an die wirtschaftliche Kaufkraft vor Ort weniger Geld erhält, aber grundsätzlich damit die gleiche Absicherung hat wie der der in Deutschland Sozialhilfe erhält. 
Das ist halt aktuell absolut nicht der Fall, weshalb es eine Art Sozialtourismus in westeuropäische Staaten (mit besserer Absicherung), von u.a. armen Rumänen, gibt:
*
Wo Zuwanderung aus Südosteuropa zum Problem wird / Doku / Exakt - Die Story / MDR / 29:26 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QM7WTYiIhQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Problem das ich jedoch grundsätzlich bei Thresholds Forderung sehe ist das selbst eine solche Anpassung der inhaltlichen Leistung bedingen würde das es einen gemeinsamen europäischen Haushalt gibt, aus welchen die Länder diese Leistungen bezahlen und da liegt denke ich eines der größten Probleme. Aktuell ist es nahezu unmöglich (und vermutlich auch ohne tiefgreifende Strukturreformen der EU unsinnig) die EU Nationalstaaten dazu bewegt zu bekommen Teile ihrer Haushaltshoheit an die EU abzutreten & sich auf eine EU-einheitliche Sozialabsicherung zu einigen.
Zudem müsste man auch eine EU weite Bürgerkartei anlegen, die verhindert das jemand der dann in einem Land Sozialleistungen bezieht das System ausnutzen kann um in einem anderen Land weitere Leistungen zu erschleichen, etwas das ja schon aktuell im Grunde fehlt.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt war es wohl 1/4 aller Amerikaner.
> 
> Nur 50% sind wählen gegangen und davon die Hälfte hat ihn gewählt.


Er wurde von den Wahlmännern ("Electoral vote") ins Amt gebracht. Nach Wählern hatte Clinton mehr.
2016 United States presidential election - Wikipedia


> Presidential candidate     Party     Home state     Popular vote     Electoral vote
> Donald Trump     Republican     New York     62,984,828     46.09%     304 (306)
> Hillary Clinton     Democratic     New York     65,853,514     48.18%     227 (232)


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Poulton schrieb:


> Er wurde von den Wahlmännern ins Amt gebracht. Nach Wählern hatte Clinton mehr.
> 2016 United States presidential election - Wikipedia


Das weiß ich. Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen das nur die Hälfte aller wahlberechtigten Amerikaner wählen gegangen sind.
Also wären das grob 1/4 aller Amerikaner die ihn gewählt haben.

Edit: Quellen kann ich auch:US-Wahlen 2016: Das ehrliche Wahlergebnis – nur jeder vierte Amerikaner waehlte Donald Trump - WELT


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt waren es wohl 1/4 aller Amerikaner.
> 
> Nur knapp 50% sind wählen gegangen und davon die Hälfte hat ihn gewählt.



Spielt aber eben keine Rolle, es ist eben das Wahlsystem in den USA, sie wollen es nicht ändern, sie wollen keine gesetzliche Krankenversicherung und keine schärferen Waffengesetze, was auch ihr gutes Recht ist, doch in einem solchen Land würde ich nicht leben wollen. 
Trump wird sowieso wiedergewählt, ist aber ehrlich gesagt kein Wunder, wenn ich mir mal so die demokratischen Kandidaten anschaue, würde ich erst gar nicht zur Wahl gehen.

@Nightslaver, ein Grundeinkommen ist auch so nicht finanzierbar und sämtliche Pilotprojekte sind gescheitert, das ist und bleibt eine illusorische weltfremde Forderung. 
Rumänien hätte niemals aufgenommen worden dürfen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Trump wird sowieso wiedergewählt, ist aber ehrlich gesagt kein Wunder, wenn ich mir mal so die demokratischen Kandidaten anschaue, würde ich erst gar nicht zur Wahl gehen.


Wer von denen soll denn bitte noch schlimmer als Trump sein?
Nachdem der in den letzten zwei Jahren maßgeblich gegen seine eigene Wahlklientel regiert und zigfach Minister enlassten hat - so viele wie niemand vor ihm - frage ich mich schon, welcher Chaot denn noch schlimmer wäre. Im stark rechten Flügel der Republikaner, bei der sich ja Trump selber bedient oder in der Tea Party vielleicht. 
Die Demokraten haben sicher auch viele Halbkompetente, aber so inkompetent wie Trump kann von denen fast keiner sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> @Nightslaver, ein Grundeinkommen ist auch so nicht finanzierbar und sämtliche Pilotprojekte sind gescheitert, das ist und bleibt eine illusorische weltfremde Forderung.



Wer redet hier gerade von einem Grundeinkommen es geht eindeutig bei der Aussage nur um EU weit angeglichene Sozialleisten (also Arbeitslosengeld, Kindergeld, Krankenversicherung, ect.). Du "renderst" dir da aber natürlich mal wieder Sachen rein von denen gerade niemand gesprochen hat, da stellt sich schon die Frage wer hier "welt"fremde Äußerungen tätigt.


----------



## RtZk (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer redet hier gerade von einem Grundeinkommen es geht eindeutig bei der Aussage nur um EU weit angeglichene Sozialleisten (also Arbeitslosengeld, Kindergeld, Krankenversicherung, ect.). Du "renderst" dir da aber natürlich mal wieder Sachen rein von denen gerade niemand gesprochen hat, da stellt sich schon die Frage wer hier "welt"fremde Äußerungen tätigt.



Unter Grundsicherung von Threshold habe ich Grundeinkommen verstanden, wie auch immer man das Ganze nennt, es kommt aufs Gleiche raus.
Kann natürlich auch das was du meinst dabei gemeint sein, in diesem Zusammenhang hatte ich das nur vermutet.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Unter Grundsicherung von Threshold habe ich Grundeinkommen verstanden, wie auch immer man das Ganze nennt, es kommt aufs Gleiche raus.
> Kann natürlich auch das was du meinst dabei gemeint sein, in diesem Zusammenhang hatte ich das nur vermutet.



Nein, eine Grundsicherung ist das, was man heute als Hartz 4 versteht. So ein System muss es Europaweit geben. Finanziert von allen Europäern.
Wichtig ist aber, dass man sich wirtschaftlich keine Konkurrenz macht. Wenn ein Land weniger Wirtschaftskraft hat als andere Länder, müssen Regelungen geschaffen werden, damit diese Länder ihre schwache Wirtschaftskraft ausgleichen können.
Man muss sich nur mal die Lebenshaltungskosten in Lettland anschauen. Die unterscheiden sich nicht großartig von Deutschland. Einige Sachen sind günstiger, andere sind teurer.
Oder Griechenland. Dort sind die Nahrungsmittel teurer als in Deutschland. Mieten hingegen günstiger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> , ein Grundeinkommen ist auch so nicht finanzierbar und sämtliche Pilotprojekte sind gescheitert,


Das Grundeinkommen muß und wird kommen.
Es ist ja schon da, nur heißt es anders (Hartz 4, ...).

Im Kapitalismus wird es immer einem gewissen Satz an nicht zu beschäftigten Menschen geben.
Die Rationalisierung und Automatisierung vergrößern den ständig.

Unsere niedrigen Zahlen sind der Zerschlageung der Arbeitsplätze in Niedriglohnarbeiten zu verdanken, die Rentner in 40 Jahren werden der Regierung hoffentlich die Hölle heiß machen.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geld ist halt dicker als Menschenrechte und Demokratische Grundsätze, war noch nie anders.


Und dann soll das so weiter gehen? Und die EU muß das so hinnehmen?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Kapitalismus wird es immer einem gewissen Satz an nicht zu beschäftigten Menschen geben.


Stimmt. Absolute Vollbeschäftigung wird es wohl nie geben.

Aber welche Alternativen gibt es zum "Kapitalismus"? In anderen Systemen ging/geht es den Menschen noch schlechter bzw diese sind gescheitert.
"Kommunismus" ist soviel ich weiss ein sozialistisches Ideal welches praktisch nie eine Umsetzung fand.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber welche Alternativen gibt es zum "Kapitalismus"? In anderen Systemen ging/geht es den Menschen noch schlechter bzw diese sind gescheitert.
> "Kommunismus" ist soviel ich weiss ein sozialistisches Ideal welches praktisch nie eine Umsetzung fand.



Man muss den Menschen erziehen. Ich würde erst mal den Zinseszins abschaffen.
Dann sollten Banken wieder das machen, wozu sie ursprünglich gedacht sind -- nämlich Kredite vergeben und Ideen finanzieren.
Die Ellenbogen Politik muss beendet werden. Jeder hat die gleiche faire Chance zu bekommen.
Man muss den Druck von den Arbeitnehmern nehmen. Das geht natürlich mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen am Besten.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss den Druck von den Arbeitnehmern nehmen. Das geht natürlich mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen am Besten.


Dieses müßte sich dann allerdings auch deutlich von Hartz IV/Grundsicherung unterscheiden und nicht nur 10% darüber liegen.
Sonst sind die Menschen zwar dann aus der Armutsstatistik raus, aber praktisch haben sie kaum mehr Geld. Und das Leben wird ja immer teurer.
Leider wird es sowas mit CDU/CSU und FDP nie geben.
Die argumentieren dann u.a. auch damit, dass es für viele dann keinen Anreiz mehr gäbe zu arbeiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die argumentieren dann u.a. auch damit, dass es für viele dann keinen Anreiz mehr gäbe zu arbeiten.



Ja genauso wie schon die die Wirtschaft zu Grunde gehen sollte sobald man einen Mindestlohn einführt.
Die Profiteure vom Status quo haben halt nie ein Interesse daran das sich etwas das ihnen massive Vorteile bringt ändert.

Ist im Grunde wie mit der Balance in Onlinespielen, die sind da quasi der Modellmaßstab der Realität. Du wirst immer Leute finden die dir erzählen das Dinge die dort overpowered, oder unterpowered, sind es nicht wären, weil sie nicht wollen das sich etwas was ihnen starke Vorteile auf Kosten anderer Mitspieler verschafft ändert.

Das man aber nie auf dem Status quo verharren sollte und der langfristige Schaden da für alle höher ist geht in deren Köpfe nicht rein, bzw. ist ihnen schlicht (aus reinen Egoismus & Gier, in einem Onlinespiel eben auch nicht anders) egal.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genauso wie schon die die Wirtschaft zu Grunde gehen sollte sobald man einen Mindestlohn einführt.


Die würde es auch noch vertragen wenn der Mindestlohn auf 12,50 Euro angehoben wird.
Das ist eigentlich das errechnete Minimum um nach X Jahren Arbeit nicht in Altersarmut zu gelangen. Nach jetztigen Kenntnisstand und Rentenystem.


----------



## micha34 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Weg von der Leistungsgesellschaft und hin zu was??
Wenn Leistung keinen Vorteil mehr bringt,braucht auch Leistung nicht mehr erbracht werden.
Im zuge der Gleichberechtigung aller müsste man sich auf das kleinste mögliche Level einigen und finden einen gemeinsamen Lebensstandard sicherlich zwischen Erdloch un Höhle.(im übertragenen Sinn).

Dieser neue "Lebensstandard" muss jetzt nur allen Beteiligten besser Erklärt werden.
Auf diesen Umstand hatte man bei der EU "Gründung" aber sicher nicht hingewiesen.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die argumentieren dann u.a. auch damit, dass es für viele dann keinen Anreiz mehr gäbe zu arbeiten.



Wie gesagt, Grundsicherung. Erst mal müsste man definieren, was das überhaupt ist.
Und dann hast du immer einen Anreiz zu Arbeiten, denn das Geld, was du verdienst, kommt ja auf das Grundeinkommen drauf. Da wird nichts abgezogen oder gegen gerechnet.
Guck dir doch Hartz 4 Familien an. Wenn die Kinder einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen, wird der Lohn an Hartz 4 angerechnet. Wieso also sollte man sich da noch bemühen, einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen und einen Beruf zu erlernen?
Und umgekehrt bekommt die sogenannte Respektrente jeder. Egal ob Zahnarztfrau oder sonst wer. Da wird nichts geprüft.

Der Anreiz zu Arbeiten ist eben der, dass man mehr Geld zur Verfügung hat. Wichtig ist eben, dass man den Druck nimmt. Und wenn man dann noch Paketzusteller sucht, muss man die eben mit Angeboten locken.



micha34 schrieb:


> Weg von der Leistungsgesellschaft und hin zu was??



Wo haben wir denn eine gerechte Leistungsgesellschaft? Neoliberales Denken?
Der Broker an der Börse ist doch nicht das 100x einer Krankenschwester wert.
Was wir brauchen ist eine Gesellschaft, in der der Mensch im Mittelpunkt steht und nicht irgendwelche Börsenwerte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss den Menschen erziehen. Ich würde erst mal den Zinseszins abschaffen.


Das war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bis ins Mittelalter verboten.
Erst der geldgeile Kapitalismus hat das eingeführt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sollten Banken wieder das machen, wozu sie ursprünglich gedacht sind -- nämlich Kredite vergeben und Ideen finanzieren.


 Das Finanzkapital bildet aber die Grundlage der kapitalistischen Gesellschaft.
Und da es tief in der Regierung verwurzelt ist, wird es den Teufel tun, sich selber Ketten anzulegen.

Ja, wir müssen in der Zukunft ein dem Sozialismus ähnliches Gesellschaftsmodell haben.
Die bisherigen Versuche sind aus Mangel an Geld eingegangen.
Die DDR ist nicht an den Demonstrationen von Leipzig u.s.w. zugrunde gegangen, sie war einfach Pleite bis auf die Knochen.

Wenn aber das Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln beseitigt ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr, das erwirtschaftete Geld den Banken / Großunternehmen zu geben, sondern den Menschen.

Die paar Jahre M/L auf den Hochschulen haben sich immer wieder als richtig erwiesen.
Die Philosophen des 19.-20. Jahrhundert haben im Grunde alles richtig vorhergesagt.

Deshalb sind Marx und Lenin so verhaßt im Kapitalismus: sie sagen die Wahrheit.

Aber wenn wir die Banken nicht entmachten und das Lobbysystem der Politik abschaffen, wird das nie etwas.
Dann profitieren vom Fortschritt immer nur Banken und Großfirmen.

Der Staat wirft dann noch dicke Knüppel in die Beine, die kleinere Firmen komplett vernichten können.
So wurden bei einer Kleinstfirma die Einnahmen aufgrund wechselnder Endpreise (die legt der Geschäftsführer fest laut Gesetz!) einfach geschätzt und die Firma zu 20.000  EUR Steuernachzahlungen verdonnert - zahlbar sofort ohne Raten.
Die Firma ist Pleite.

DAS ist unser Staat.
Was haben denn die Steuerbetrüger von VW nachgezahlt?
Ja, eine bessere Emmissionsklasse bedeutet weniger Steuern ... .


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Versuche sind aus Mangel an Geld eingegangen.



Der Mangel an Liquidität war sicher ein Teil warum es nicht klappte, aber bei Leibe nicht der einzige Grund, oder nur der ausschlaggebenste Grund für das Scheitern bisheriger Umsetzungsversuche. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die DDR ist nicht an den Demonstrationen von Leipzig u.s.w. zugrunde gegangen, sie war einfach Pleite bis auf die Knochen.



Das war vor allem Honeckers umschwenken im Wirtschaftskurs der DDR, mit seiner Machtübernahme zu verdanken, erst ab diesen Punkt hat die DDR massiv über ihre wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse (auf Pump) gelebt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn aber das Privateigentum an Produktionsmitteln beseitigt ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr, das erwirtschaftete Geld den Banken / Großunternehmen zu geben, sondern den Menschen.



Das war ein Gedanke dem auch schon das NÖSPL-Konzept von Erich Apel gefolgt ist. Unternehmen sollen Gewinne erwirtschaften, mit diesen Gewinnen werden aber nicht Anleger und Aktionäre vergütet, oder ungeregelt an den Eigentümer ausgeschütet, sondern ein Teil für Rücklagen für Modernisierung & Expansion des Betriebs angelegt, alles was darüber hinaus erwirtschaftet wird kann in einen Fond für Leistungsprämien angelgt, für Gehaltserhöhungen der gesamten Belegschaft verwendet, oder für die Altersvorsorge angelegt werden.

Der Leistungsgedanke & der Mensch (Arbeiter) sollte gefördert werden und das Kapital sich dafür in die Dienste stellen, statt wie in unseren gelebten kapitalistischen Wirtschaftsformen das Kapital vorrangig im Dienste des Kapitals stehen.

Persöhnlich muss ich sagen halte ich Erich Apel auch für einen der, verkantesten und weniger bekannten, großen Wirtschaftsdenker des 20 Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Ich will nicht sagen, dass das alles falsch ist, aber dein Text ist schön zu lesen, aber woher kommen Gründerkapital, Risikiokapital, Investitionskapital, wenn Investoren und Eigentürmer "verboten" werden, bzw die Möglichkeit entfällt das Kapital wiederzuerlangen mit einer Art von Verzinsung?.
Man sollte solch eine Geschichte auch zu Ende denken, jedes Mini Start Up steht Heute als erstes vor dem Problem der 
Anschubfinanzierung, ohne Investoren und Risikokapital läuft da gar nicht, weil es weder etwas vom Staat oder den Banken (ohne Sicherheiten) Geld gibt.

Ich bin durchaus der Idee zugetan die Belegschaft wesentlich mehr an der Partizipation und der Kontrolle eines Unternehmens zu beteiligen, diese Idee ist so alt, wie es Unternehmen gibt, nur leider möchten die Interessensvertreter der Beschäftigeten seit mehr als 100 Jahren gerne die Partizipation aber nie auch mehr Risikoverantwortung. Sprich wenns schief geht, alle Verantwortung (Monetär) soll der Eigentümer tragen, so wird es aber nie funktionieren.
Wenn Beschäftigte z.B. in Form einer Aktiengesellschaft am Unternehmen mitbeteiligt werden, müssen sie auch mit mehr Risiko rechnen, das bringt die höhere Partizipation halt so mit sich. Ansonsten ist das wie die Briten beim Brexit, man kann nicht alles haben wollen, ohne Gegenleistung!


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Mangel an Liquidität war sicher ein Teil warum es nicht klappte, aber bei Leibe nicht der einzige Grund, oder nur der ausschlaggebenste Grund für das Scheitern bisheriger Umsetzungsversuche.


 Ja, das Ausbluten an hervorragenden Fachleuten hinter die Weser hat sicher den zweiten großen Sargnagel dargestellt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war vor allem Honeckers umschwenken im Wirtschaftskurs der DDR, mit seiner Machtübernahme zu verdanken, erst ab diesen Punkt hat die DDR massiv über ihre wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse (auf Pump) gelebt.


 Leider.
Ab dann hieß es: so wie wir heute leben, werden wir irgendwann arbeiten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war ein Gedanke dem auch schon das NÖSPL-Konzept von Erich Apel gefolgt ist. Unternehmen sollen Gewinne erwirtschaften, mit diesen Gewinnen werden aber nicht Anleger und Aktionäre vergütet, oder ungeregelt an den Eigentümer ausgeschütet, sondern ein Teil für Rücklagen für Modernisierung & Expansion des Betriebs angelegt, alles was darüber hinaus erwirtschaftet wird kann in einen Fond für Leistungsprämien angelgt, für Gehaltserhöhungen der gesamten Belegschaft verwendet, oder für die Altersvorsorge angelegt werden.


 Leider hat das die RGW-Führung und die KPdSU in Moskau im besonderen nicht gern gesehen.
Ostdeutschland war denen immer noch nicht arm genug und schon zu weit weg vom Armeleutekommunismus in der Sowjetunion und den anderen osteuropäischen Staaten.
Die Reparationen gingen ja noch bis weit in die 80er Jahre hinein.

Da standen die russischen Raketentechniker vor den Automaten im Halbleiterwerk in Frankfurt / Oder und haben die Schaltkreise direkt aus der Maschine mitgenommen nach Kasachstan.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Persöhnlich muss ich sagen halte ich Erich Apel auch für einen der, verkantesten und weniger bekannten, großen Wirtschaftsdenker des 20 Jahrhunderts.


 Als kapitalistischer Ökonom hätte er sicher einige Preise eingefahren.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



> Ja, wir müssen in der Zukunft ein dem Sozialismus ähnliches Gesellschaftsmodell haben.
> Die bisherigen Versuche sind aus Mangel an Geld eingegangen.



Der ist ja süß, Geld wird in der Regel erwirtschaftet und hier hat der Sozialismus komplett versagt, er war dem Kapitalismus in jeder Form von Produktivität haushoch unterlegen!
Die Menschen waren im Kapatalismus wesentlich produktiver und haben auch wesentlich mehr partizipiert, das sollte man mal in seinen Kopf bekommen und nicht so einen Schwachsinn schreiben.

Kein sozialistisches Modell hat bis jetzt funktioniert nicht ein einziges, deshalb haben die Chinesen auch den Staatskapitalismus, sonst wären sie auch schon Pleite!

Nein! Sie sind aus Mangel an Freiheit und Individualität eingegangen, wer das nocht nicht kapiert hat, hat gar nichts verstanden!



> Ja, das Ausbluten an hervorragenden Fachleuten hinter die Weser hat sicher den zweiten großen Sargnagel dargestellt.



Deshalb hätte die Stasi wohl noch effizienter sein müssen? Auch mit diesen Fachleuten wäre die DDR und der Sozialismus genauso grandios gescheitert!
Nochmal zum mitschreiben, noch kein Land auf der Erde ist mit Sozialimus wirtschaftlich erfolgreich gewesen, sondern hat ausschließlich eine veramte Bevölkerung unter der Knute der Diktatur hervorgebracht!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der ist ja süß, Geld wird in der Regel erwirtschaftet und hier hat der Sozialismus komplett versagt, er war dem Kapitalismus in jeder Form von Produktivität haushoch unterlegen!
> Die Menschen waren im Kapatalismus wesentlich produktiver und haben auch wesentlich mehr partizipiert, das sollte man mal in seinen Kopf bekommen und nicht so einen Schwachsinn schreiben.



Sorry, das is so pauschal schlicht falsch, was du schreibst. Ich empfehle da mal die Studie von Prof. Gerhard Heske von der Uni-Bremen zu zu lesen:

DDR-BRD der ökonomisch statistische Vergleich 1950 - 1989

Das Wirtschaftswachstum in der DDR war stärker als in der BRD, die Produktivität der Betriebe nicht grundsätzlich schlechter, das war zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Problem der DDR-Wirtschaft. Das Problem lag in fehlgleiteter Planwirtschaft aus dem Politbüro, der schwierigen Lage was den Zugang zu Rohstoffen anging, der Bürde der Reperationen (große Teile der Industrie & Eisenbahn im Osten nach dem Krieg abmontiertet) und natürlich dem bis zum Mauerbau anhaltenden Braindrain in den Westen. Später kam auch noch Honickers verfehlte Politik auf Pump dazu, die die DDR-Wirtschaft zusätzlich belastete, weil sie Geld entzog die für die Moderinisierung der Wirtschaft benötigt worden wäre.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kein sozialistisches Modell hat bis jetzt funktioniert nicht ein einziges, deshalb haben die Chinesen auch den Staatskapitalismus, sonst wären sie auch schon Pleite!



Das lag aber sicher nicht an deinen angeführten Punkten. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein! Sie sind aus Mangel an Freiheit und Individualität eingegangen, wer das nocht nicht kapiert hat, hat gar nichts verstanden!



Auch falsch, die Wirtschaft ist eingegangen weil die Idiologie im Ostblock nie vom Stalinismus aus Moskau weggekommen ist und der war im Kern nunmal eine simple Diktatur (unter dem Tarnmantel der kommunistischen Idee) mit massiven Personenkult und hat sich zur Kontrolle in alle Belange eingemischt.
Jedes Sozialistische Land das aus dem Korso ausscheren wollte und eigene Wege beschreiten wollte wurde wieder auf Linie gebracht (siehe Prager Frühling in der CSSR, siehe Ulbrichts NÖSPL-Wirtschaftskurs in der DDR).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitschreiben, noch kein Land auf der Erde ist mit Sozialimus wirtschaftlich erfolgreich gewesen, sondern hat ausschließlich eine veramte Bevölkerung unter der Knute der Diktatur hervorgebracht!



Wie wäre es du beschäftigst dich lieber mal mit den Gründen und Entwicklungen die zu diesem Scheitern führten statt immer die gleiche billige Phrase runtzudreschen?


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie wäre es du beschäftigst dich lieber mal mit den Gründen und Entwicklungen die zu diesem Scheitern führten statt immer die gleiche billige Phrase runtzudreschen?


Aber er hat damit nicht unrecht. Es gibt keine sozialistisches Land was wirtschaftlich wirklich erfolgreich war.
Die sind alle mehr oder weniger gescheitert.
Da die kommunistische Idee von Autokraten und Diktatoren mißbraucht worden war oder wird.

Ich will auch ehrlich gesagt in keinem sozialistischen Land leben. 
Aber eine Demokratie mit freier Marktwirtschaft und höheren Sozialanteil wäre erstrebenswert.
Die hätten wir auch schon längst haben können, wenn die SPD nicht immer so arrogant gewesen wäre und die Zusammenarbeit (auf Bundesebene) mit den Linken abgelehnt hätte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, das is so pauschal schlicht falsch, was du schreibst. Ich empfehle da mal die Studie von Prof. Gerhard Heske von der Uni-Bremen zu zu lesen:
> 
> DDR-BRD der ökonomisch statistische Vergleich 1950 - 1989
> 
> Das Wirtschaftswachstum in der DDR war stärker als in der BRD, die Produktivität der Betriebe nicht grundsätzlich schlechter, das war zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Problem der DDR-Wirtschaft. Das Problem lag in fehlgleiteter Planwirtschaft aus dem Politbüro, der schwierigen Lage was den Zugang zu Rohstoffen anging, der Bürde der Reperationen (große Teile der Industrie & Eisenbahn im Osten nach dem Krieg abmontiertet) und natürlich dem bis zum Mauerbau anhaltenden Braindrain in den Westen. Später kam auch noch Honickers verfehlte Politik auf Pump dazu, die die DDR-Wirtschaft zusätzlich belastete, weil sie Geld entzog die für die Moderinisierung der Wirtschaft benötigt worden wäre.


Aber nicht im Punkt der Globalisierung. Die DDR hat soviel ich weiß nur mit einigen Ostblockstaaten Handel betrieben.  Vielleicht noch mit Kuba und Nordvietnam.
Die DDR hat auch kaum (global) erfolgreiche Produkte hervorgebracht.
Und es gab da vieles nicht was es im Westen gab.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber er hat damit nicht unrecht. Es gibt keine sozialistisches Land was wirtschaftlich wirklich erfolgreich war.
> Die sind alle mehr oder weniger gescheitert.
> Da die kommunistische Idee von Autokraten und Diktatoren mißbraucht worden war oder wird.



Ja, aber er verortet die Gründe für das Scheitern halt völlig falsch, wie seine aufgeführten Gründe im Eingang seines Posts nun mal zeigen.
Daraus leitet er dann ab das das das Scheitern des Sozialismus am Sozialismus liegt und das ist schlicht verkehrt.

Etwa so als wolle man anhand der Weimarer Republik, oder der ersten franzöischen Republik die These aufstellen das die Demokratie ein zum Scheitern verurteiltes Konzept ist. 

Ein sozialistisches Wirtschaftsmodel apelscher Art hatte ja nie die Chance sich mal wirklich frei zu entfalten, frei von den Zwängen Moskaus, frei von den wirtschaftlichen Problemen russischer Reparationspolitik & Rohstoffproblemen, frei von Widerstand aus den eigenen politischen Reihen in der SED.
Das der Kurs aber durchaus tendenziell funktionierte zeigten ja die ca. 10 Jahre in denen NÖSPL in der DDR umgesetzt wurde.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich will auch ehrlich gesagt in keinem sozialistischen Land leben.



Es möchte sicher niemand in einem Land wie der DDR, oder der UDSSR leben, aber das hatte auch wenig mit Sozialismus und Kommunismus zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es möchte sicher niemand in einem Land wie der DDR, oder der UDSSR leben, aber das hatte auch wenig mit Sozialismus und Kommunismus zu tun.


Wie würdest du denn die damaligen Regime dort nennen/beschreiben?
Einfach nur "Diktaturen" ?


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum mitschreiben, noch kein Land auf der Erde ist mit Sozialimus wirtschaftlich erfolgreich gewesen, sondern hat ausschließlich eine veramte Bevölkerung unter der Knute der Diktatur hervorgebracht!


Prager Frühlung in der ehemaligen CSSR sowie Allende in Chile. Von welchen beiden wurden die nochmal zu Fall gebracht bzw. war maßgeblich mit darin verwickelt?  
Ich hol schonmal das Popcorn.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein sozialistisches Wirtschaftsmodel apelscher Art hatte ja nie die Chance sich mal wirklich frei zu entfalten,


Dann scheinen für dich China und Vietnam nicht zu existieren.



> Es möchte sicher niemand in einem Land wie der DDR, oder der UDSSR  leben, aber das hatte auch wenig mit Sozialismus und Kommunismus zu tun.


Doch, hatte es: Real existierender Sozialismus, nicht  zu verwechseln mit Demokratischer Sozialismus/Sozialdemokratie. Wobei  unter letzterem nicht unbedingt das zu verstehen ist, was Schröder und  Blair veranstaltet haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn die damaligen Regime dort nennen/beschreiben?
> Einfach nur "Diktaturen" ?



Ja natürlich sind das Diktaturen gewesen! Ob man da nun Kommunismus ranschreibt (wie in der UDSSR), oder Gottesstaat (wie im Iran), oder Kapitalismus (wie in Argentinien oder China) ist doch nur Fasadenmalerei und ggf. ein guter Vorwand die Ideen abzuwerten welcher sich dort von diesen diktatorischen Regimen bemächtigt wurde.
So wie schon in der Monarchie die Ideale der Demokratie abgewertet wurden, weil die Veränderung von Macht und Wohlstand zu Gunsten einer breiteren Masse an Menschen immer die Macht derer bedroht die von einem bestehenden System am meisten profitieren.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann scheinen für dich China und Vietnam nicht zu existieren.



Beides nicht die Umsetzung der apelschen Idee.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, das is so pauschal schlicht falsch, was du schreibst. Ich empfehle da mal die Studie von Prof. Gerhard Heske von der Uni-Bremen zu zu lesen:
> 
> DDR-BRD der ökonomisch statistische Vergleich 1950 - 1989
> 
> ...



Bist du eigentlich wirklich so naiv, diese Studie anzuführen, die ich so gar nicht bestreite, aber völlig aus dem Blick zu verlieren, dass das in der DDR ab den 70er Jahren nur durch Pump, völliger Vernachlässigung sämtlicher Infrastruktur, massivster Umweltverschmutzung und sämtlicher anderen Aufgaben die das Gemeinwohl betreffen, passierte?
Man kann ja diese schöne Studie anführen, wer sich aber den Zustand der DDR und der BRD 1989 angeschaut hat, weiß eben schon vom normalen Menschenverstand, dass die BRD das x Fache in ihr Gemeinwohl an Investitionen gepumpt hat, die in dieser Studie völlig fehlen, was zu einem eklatanten Missverhältnis der Lebensverhältnisse zwischen beiden Ländern geführt hat.
Dieses erwirtschaftete Geld, fehlt wahrscheinlich wohl wissentlich in dieser Studie komplett, auf Seiten der BRD.
Wenn man eine solche Studie macht, sollte man schon alles berücksichtigen, gerade wenn es um die Lebensverhältnisse der Bevölkerung geht. 

Wenn diese Studie stimmen würde, die sie von ihren Zahlen vermittelt, hätten die Lebensverhältnisse ja ähnlich in beiden Ländern sein müssen, dem ist aber nicht so, da die DDR ein Großteil ihrers erwirtschafteten Geldes in die Wirtschaft pumpen musste, um Schritt zu halten, unter völliger Vernachlässigung ihres Gemeinwohl.
In der BRD war die Produktivität so hoch, das der Staat das Gemeinwohl ausbauen und verbessern konnte, ohne das die Wirtschaft dadurch Schaden erlitt oder weniger wuchs.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beides nicht die Umsetzung der apelschen Idee.


Stimmt, es ist nicht 1:1 das gleiche, weil jedes Land sein eigenes Päckchen mit Besonderheiten hat, aber in den Grundzügen ist es gleich: Vier Modernisierungen – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Die Sozialdemokratie ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Gesellschaftsmodel. 
Rot-rot-grün wäre voll ok. Nur alleine dürfte die Linken nicht regieren. Das wäre zu weit links und wahrscheinlich die Wirtschaft kaputt machen.
Kommunismus wird wohl nicht umsetzbar sein. Und Ideal bleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich wirklich so naiv, diese Studie anzuführen, die ich so gar nicht bestreite, aber völlig aus dem Blick zu verlieren, dass das in der DDR ab den 70er Jahren nur durch Pump, völliger Vernachlässigung sämtlicher Infrastruktur, massivster Umweltverschmutzung und sämtlicher anderen Aufgaben die das Gemeinwohl betreffen, passierte?
> Man kann ja diese schöne Studie anführen, wer sich aber den Zustand der DDR und der BRD 1989 angeschaut hat, weiß eben schon vom normalen Menschenverstand, dass die BRD das x Fache in ihr Gemeinwohl an Investitionen gepumpt hat, die in dieser Studie völlig fehlen, was zu einem eklatanten Missverhältnis der Lebensverhältnisse zwischen beiden Ländern geführt hat.
> Dieses erwirtschaftete Geld, fehlt wahrscheinlich wohl wissentlich in dieser Studie komplett, wenn man eine solche Studie macht, sollte man schon alles berücksichtigen, gerade wenn es um die Lebensverhältnisse der Bevölkerung geht.



Hör auf dich jetzt schon wieder rumwinden zu wollen.
Du sagtest das sozialistische Staaten wie die DDR nicht so produktiv gewesen sind, das habe ich nur widerlegt.
Das die DDR unter Honecker ihre weitere Existenz auf Pump realisiert hat habe ich zuvor schon in einem Post geschrieben, was du mitbekommen hättest wenn du sie gelesen hättest.

Ändert aber nichts daran das du Äpfel und Birnen vergleichst, wo die wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen für die BRD nunmal weit besser waren, am Ende aber eben nicht die Produktivität der DDR Wirtschaft das Problem war sondern viele andere Faktoren die nicht nur wirtschaftlich verdingt waren und die man aus politischer Angst und Engstirnigkeit nicht zugelassen hat zu ändern (siehe CSSR, NÖSPL in der DDR). 

Das aber alles hier aufzudröseln würde viel zu weit gehen und schon in einer verbalen Diskusion locker Stunden füllen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt, es ist nicht 1:1 das gleiche, weil jedes  Land sein eigenes Päckchen mit Besonderheiten hat, aber in den  Grundzügen ist es gleich: Vier Modernisierungen – Wikipedia



Ja, aber ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von NÖSPL war ja das Gewinne der Betriebe am Ende der Produktivitätssteigerung & Wohl des Arbeiters zugutekommen (Lohnsteigerungen, Prämien, ect.), das ist aber weder in China noch in Vietnam der Fall. In beiden Fällen fließt das Geld in einen Staatsaperat der damit überwiegend seinen eigenen Lebensstandard aufbessert und ein repräsives System unterhält, sowie im Fall von China seine Supermachtsambitionen vorrantreibt. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Kommunismus wird wohl nicht umsetzbar sein. Und Ideal bleiben.



Nein wird er auch nicht, weil es auf unabsehbare Zeit immer am Charakter des Menschen scheitern wird.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hör auf dich jetzt schon wieder rumwinden zu wollen.
> Du sagtest das sozialistische Staaten wie die DDR nicht so produktiv gewesen sind, das habe ich nur widerlegt.
> Das die DDR unter Honecker ihre weitere Existenz auf Pump realisiert hat habe ich zuvor schon in einem Post geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Du hast gar nichts widerlegt!
Du hast eine Studie gebracht, die irgendein statistisches Material ausgewertet hat und mehr als sicher sehr bestimmte Definitionen dafür verwendet hat.
Die Aussage aus dem PDF zur Produktivität von BRD und DDR ist lächerlich, davon konnte sich jeder 1989 überzeugen, da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich das sogar Live miterlebt und habe den katastrophalen Zustand der DDR gesehen. 
Du scheinst noch nicht ganz die Zusammenhänge verstanden zu habe, in der BRD konnte das BIP gesteigert werden und gleichzeitig hatte der Staat so viele Steuereinnahmen, dass er sich hervorragend um das Gemeinwohl kümmern konnte, in der DDR konnte des BIP nur gesteigert werden, weil der Staat fast sein gesamtes erwirtschaftes Geld wieder in die Wirtschaft pumpte und somit fast nichts für das Gemeinwohl als Investition hatte.

Komm mir ja nicht du hättest irgendetwas widerlegt, oder gar Zusammenhänge verstanden, mit diesen bescheuerten Argumenten!


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein wird er auch nicht, weil es auf unabsehbare Zeit immer am Charakter des Menschen scheitern wird.


Ja es war leider schon immer so das Wenige viel Geld und Macht für sich beansprucht haben.
Wenn alle das gleiche hätten... undenkbar.

Aber ich bin auch nicht so neidisch. Wenn Leistungsträger angemessen mehr bezahlt werden weil sie anspruchsvolle und verantwortungsvolle Arbeiten verrichten ist das ok.
Also das ein Ingeneur mehr verdient als ein normaler Arbeiter ist für mich vollkommen ok. Und gerecht.
Oder der Arzt mehr als die Krankenschwester.
Naja, es geht ja auch um die wirklich Reichen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aussage aus dem PDF zur Produktivität von BRD und DDR ist lächerlich, davon konnte sich jeder 1989 überzeugen, da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich das sogar Live miterlebt und habe den katastrophalen Zustand der DDR gesehen.


Und wirklich gute Produkte haben sie dort auch nicht hervorgebracht. Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen.
Wobei ich damit keinesfalls sagen will das es an den dort arbeitenden Menschen lag.
Es lag am System.

Russland hatte früher auch kaum gute Produkte. Ausser in der Rüstungsindustrie - und Raumfahrt.
Genauso wie China die lieber (billig) kopiert hatten als selber etwas neues und gutes zu entwickeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast gar nichts widerlegt!
> Du hast eine Studie gebracht, die irgendein statistisches Material ausgewertet hat und mehr als sicher sehr bestimmte Definitionen dafür verwendet hat.
> Die Aussage aus dem PDF zur Produktivität von BRD und DDR ist lächerlich, davon konnte sich jeder 1989 überzeugen, da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich das sogar Live miterlebt und habe den katastrophalen Zustand der DDR gesehen.
> Du scheinst noch nicht ganz die Zusammenhänge verstanden zu habe, in der BRD konnte das BIP gesteigert werden und gleichzeitig hatte der Staat so viele Steuereinnahmen, dass er sich hervorragend um das Gemeinwohl kümmern konnte, in der DDR konnte des BIP nur gesteigert werden, weil der Staat fast sein gesamtes erwirtschaftes Geld wieder in die Wirtschaft pumpte und somit fast nichts für das Gemeinwohl als Investition hatte.
> ...



Bla bla bla halt die Fresse bla bla bla mehr kann man da echt nicht rauselesen bei dir.

Auf Pump hat die DDR erst seit den 1970er Jahren gelebt, als Honecker nach seiner Machtergreifung, mit Moskaus Hilfe, die Inhalte von NÖSPL weitestgehend rückgängig gemacht hat, das beinhaltete auch das die Investitionen in die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung (die ein Kernelement von NÖSPL waren, vor allem im Bereich von Zukunftsindustrien wie der Elektroindustrie) massiv zurückgefahren wurden.
Stattdessen wurde das Geld in eine Steigerung des Konsumangebots investiert (u.a. Bananen, Orangen, Kaffee, Subvention von Lebensmitteln, Mieten, ÖPNV, usw), eben auch auf Pump und auf Kosten der besagten wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung.

Das führte zwar dazu das ab Honecker in den 1979er Jahren der allgemeine Lebensstandard / Konsumstandard etwas anstieg, aber im Gegenzug die Wirtschaft ruiniert wurde (auf Verschleiß gefahren).

Trotz allem, bis dahin, Anfang der 1970er Jahre, wurde das BIP sehr wohl in beide Sektoren investiert (Gemeinwohl wie Wirtschaft), stieg aber natürlich langsamer als im Westen (bedingt durch viele Faktoren, Reperationen, nicht vorhandene Schwerindustrie, Rohstoffmangel, Planungsirrsinn des Politbüros, blödsinnige Vorgaben und Einmischungen aus Moskau, Widerstand gegen die Ideen des NÖSPL in der SED und aus Moskau, usw. usf.)



Don-71 schrieb:


> da ich Jahrgang 1971 bin, habe ich das sogar Live miterlebt und habe den katastrophalen Zustand der DDR gesehen.



Na Gratulation, dann kennst du gerade mal die Era Honecker, das macht dich natürlich zum "Fachschimpansen" auf dem Gebiet der Wirtschaft" im Ostblock. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wirklich gute Produkte haben sie dort auch nicht hervorgebracht. Bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen.



Die DDR hat einen Haufen durchaus guter Produkte produziert (nur gabs die halt meist nur eingeschränkt bis nicht im Osten zu kaufen), vor allem bis etwa Mitte der 1970er Jahre. Nicht wenige wurden in den Westen exportiert (was der Wesi natürlich meist nicht wusste, was er da bei Otto, Quelle und anderen kaufte, weil nicht made in DDR draufstand).
Geht ja schließlich nicht das Produkte von "Klassenfeind" auch was taugen.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na Gratulation, dann kennst du gerade mal die Era Honecker, das macht dich natürlich "zum Fachschimpansen auf dem Gebiet".


Darf man fragen wie alt du bist?



> Die DDR hat einen Haufen durchaus guter Produkte produziert (nur gabs die halt meist nur eingeschränkt bis nicht im Osten zu kaufen), vor allem bis etwa Mitte der 1970er Jahre. Nicht wenige wurden in den Westen exportiert (was der Wesi natürlich meist nicht wusste, was er da bei Otto, Quelle und anderen kaufte, weil nicht made in DDR draufstand).
> Geht ja schließlich nicht das Produkte von "Klassenfeind" auch was taugen.


Dann nenne mir doch mal ein paar von den achso guten Produkten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie alt du bist?



"Immer ein Jahr älter als des Jahr des is." 

Oder klar formuliert, werde ich das nicht beantworten, da irrelevant. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir doch mal ein paar von den ach so guten Produkten.



Motorroller, Wohn- & Büromöbel, Traktoren, Cross-Motorräder, Zeiss Präzisionstechnik, Multicar, Sommermode, später auch Plastikerzeugnisse, Lebensmittel (vor allem Eier, Geflügel, Äpfel & Kartoffeln), Kühlschränke, Plüschtiere, Schreibmaschinen, uvm.
Etwa 50% der Exporte der DDR gingen in die BRD.

Ich empfehle dazu auch mal einfach nachfolgenden Artikel:

West-Kataloge voller Ost-Produkte  | MDR.DE


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Immer ein Jahr älter als des Jahr des is."
> 
> Oder klar formuliert, werde ich das nicht beantworten, da irrelevant.


Ich wußte das diese Antwort kommt.

Aber so irrelevant ist das gar nicht. Da du ja anderen ankreidest das sie nur eine kurze Zeit der DDR miterlebt bzw davon gesehen haben.





> Motorroller, Wohn- & Büromöbel, Traktoren, Cross-Motorräder, Sommermode, später auch Plastikerzeugnisse, Lebensmittel (vor allem Eier, Geflügel, Äpfel & Kartoffeln), Kühlschränke, Plüschtiere, Schreibmaschinen, uvm.
> Etwa 50% der Exporte der DDR gingen in die BRD.
> 
> Ich empfehle dazu auch mal einfach nachfolgenden Artikel:
> ...


Ich meinte eigene Produkte/Marken. Und nicht Zuliefererprodukte.

Privileg (Handelsmarke) – Wikipedia

Privileg z.B. war ja keine DDR Marke.


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropÃ¤ische Autokraten*

Hauptsache man ist günstig seinen Müll losgeworden:
MUELL: Grube ohne Grenze - DER SPIEGEL 29/1983 (man achte auf das Datum)
Dreck gegen Devisen (Archiv)
Dreck gegen Devisen : So verdiente die DDR mit dem Ankauf von Westabfall Millionen | MZ.de
Der einen dann nach der Wende, zusammen mit den ostdeutschen und den von davor, massive Probleme bereitete und bereitet.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



> Bla bla bla halt die Fresse bla bla bla mehr kann man da echt nicht rauselesen bei dir.
> 
> Auf Pump hat die DDR erst seit den 1970er Jahren gelebt, als Honecker nach seiner Machtergreifung, mit Moskaus Hilfe, die Inhalte von NÖSPL weitestgehend rückgängig gemacht hat, das beinhaltete auch das die Investitionen in die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung (die ein Kernelement von NÖSPL waren, vor allem im Bereich von Zukunftsindustrien wie der Elektroindustrie) massiv zurückgefahren wurden.
> Stattdessen wurde das Geld in eine Steigerung des Konsumangebots investiert (u.a. Bananen, Orangen, Kaffee, Subvention von Lebensmitteln, Mieten, ÖPNV, usw), eben auch auf Pump und auf Kosten der besagten wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung.



Du solltest einfach mal die simpelsten Zusammenhänge verstehen!

DDR:
Staat gehören alle Produktionsmittel, insoweit auch ALLES erwirtschaftete Geld!
Der Staat fungiert als Unternehmer und als staatliches Gemeinwohl, insoweit ist auch für beides zuständig, für Investitionen in die Wirtschaft (Unternehmer), aber auch Auszahlung der Löhne und Investitionen in das Gemeinwohl, Steuern gibt es nicht, weil die Staatsquote 100% beträgt, also das gesammte erwirtschaftete Geld durch staatliche Hand geht.

BRD:
Staat ist zuständig für das Gemienwohl durch die Erhebung von Steuern
Unternehmen arbeiten marktwirtschaftlich und machen Gewinn (Umsatz), dieser Gewinn dient  für Investitionen in ihre eigenen Produktionsstädten und Auszahlung der Löhne, sowohl erhebt der Staat Steuern auf Löhne und Gewinn.

Und jetzt nochmal für die Blöden, die erwitrschafteten Gewinne der Unternehmen in der BRD, reichten aus, um durch Investitionen der Unternehmer in ihre Produktionsstädten ihre Produktivität und das BIP zu steigern, durch Steuern und Abgaben, auf diese Gewinne und Löhne,  den Staat BRD mit soviel Geld auszustatten, das er ein x Fach besseres Gemeinwohl als in der DDR schaffen konnte, während die DDR ihre erwirtschafteten "Gewinne" fast komplett wieder in ihre Produktionstädten investieren musste, um überhaupt eine Steigerung der Produktivität und des BIP zu erreichen, völlig auf Kosten des gesamten Gemeinwohls und der Gesundheit ihrer Bevölkerung!
Desweiteren hatten die ausgezahlten Löhne in der BRD eine x Fach höhere Kaufkraft, als die Löhne in der DDR!

Verständlicher kann ich es nicht mehr erklären und das kann jeder mit ein bischen Bildung und ohne ideologische Verbohrtheit auch völlig nachvollziehen!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich wußte das diese Antwort kommt.
> 
> Aber so irrelevant ist das gar nicht. Da du ja anderen ankreidest das sie nur eine kurze Zeit der DDR miterlebt bzw gesehen haben.



Dann äußere dich bitte zukünftig nicht mehr über das Mittelalter, weil du da noch garnicht gelebt hast und das entsprechend garnicht bewerten kannst!

Davon ab, ich kreide nicht an das er nur einen begrenzten Teil der Zeit erlebt hat, sondern das er so tut als würde ihn das zu einem erklärten objektiven Experten der Gesamtzusammenhänge machen, der die Ansichten anderer als idiotisch bewerten kann.
Ein Unterschied. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigene Produkte/Marken. Und nicht Zuliefererprodukte.
> 
> Privileg (Handelsmarke) – Wikipedia
> 
> Privileg z.B. war ja keine DDR Marke.



Privileg gibt es nur weil man im Westen keine Produkte mit DDR-Label anbieten wollte, weil man dem Westkunden nicht zeigen wollte wo die Produkte her sind und das im Osten durchaus auch brauchbare Produkte produziert werden. Die wurden in der BRD entsprechend immer unter anderem Label verkauft.
Folglich kann ich dir da keine Eigenmarke nennen, was aber eben nicht heißt das Ostprodukte nicht erfolgreich und gut waren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal für die Blöden, die erwitrschafteten Gewinne der  Unternehmen in der BRD, reichten aus, um durch Investitionen der  Unternehmer in ihre Produktionsstädten ihre Produktivität und das BIP zu  steigern, durch Steuern und Abgaben, auf diese Gewinne und Löhne,  den  Staat BRD mit soviel Geld auszustatten, das er ein x Fach besseres  Gemeinwohl als in der DDR schaffen konnte, während die DDR ihre  erwirtschafteten "Gewinne" fast komplett wieder in ihre  Produktionstädten investieren musste, um überhaupt eine Steigerung der  Produktivität und des BIP zu erreichen, völlig auf Kosten des gesamten  Gemeinwohls und der Gesundheit ihrer Bevölkerung!
> 
> Verständlicher kann ich es nicht mehr erklären und das kann jeder mit  ein bischen Bildung und ohne ideologische Verbohrtheit auch völlig  nachvollziehen!



Und jetzt noch mal für die ganz Schlauen, die wirtschaftlichen Kapazitäten & Rahmenbedingungen von DDR und BRD waren massiv unterschiedlich, die Einnahmen die der Staat haben konnte entsprechend auch, genauso wie schon das Humankapital ungleich verteilt war & und somit das grundsätzliche Potenzial der Kaufkraft der Binnenwirtschaft.

Ein 1:1 Vergleich rein über das BIP ist in jedem Fall nicht ausreichend, da es die Faktoren und Bedingungen nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Privileg gibt es nur weil man im Westen keine Produkte mit DDR-Label anbieten wollte, weil man dem Westkunden nicht zeigen wollte wo die Produkte her sind und das im Osten durchaus auch brauchbare Produkte produziert werden. Die wurden in der BRD entsprechend immer unter anderem Label verkauft.
> Folglich kann ich dir da keine Eigenmarke nennen, was aber eben nicht heißt das Ostprodukte nicht erfolgreich und gut waren.


Ich kenne sonst nur Trabi, Wartburg, Robotron und Rotkäppchen Sekt. Letzterer ist heute noch erfolgreich!

Edit: Die "Thüringer Bratwurst" natürlich auch.

Ich wollte auch keineswegs alles an der ehemaligen DDR schlecht machen. Schon gar nicht am Volke. Ich kenne viele Ostdeutsche mit denen ich super klarkomme.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

@ Nightslaver

Du verstehst ja nicht mal die Gesamtzusammenhänge!
Sonst wäre dir völlig bewußt das deine dargebotene Studie, nicht mal das Papier wert ist, auf dem sie Gedruckt wurde!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du verstehst ja nicht mal die Gesamtzusammenhänge!



Oder du nicht!


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver
> 
> Du verstehst ja nicht mal die Gesamtzusammenhänge!
> Sonst wäre dir völlig bewußt das deine dargebotene Studie; nicht mal das Papier wert ist, auf dem sie Gedruckt wurde!





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder du nicht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Ja ok, glaube du mal weiter, das der Sozialismus die bessere Wirtschaftsform für die gesammte Bevölkerung ist, dir steht es ja frei dafür zu werben und Unterstützung in Form von Wählerstimmen zu erhalten.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei diesem Versuch!


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne sonst nur Trabi, Wartburg, Robotron und Rotkäppchen Sekt. Letzterer ist heute noch erfolgreich!
> 
> Edit: Die "Thüringer Bratwurst" natürlich auch.



Ach wenn du das meinst, Multicar, VEB Carl Zeis Jena, Acosta: Elektro & Grillgeräte, Aka electric (Haushaltsgeräte), ARTAS (Taschenlampen), Aminat (Hautpflegeprodukte, heute als Florena bekannt), usw...

Schaust mal hier:

Liste von Markennamen und Produkten in der DDR – Wikipedia



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja ok, glaube du mal weiter, das der Sozialismus  die bessere Wirtschaftsform für die gesammte Bevölkerung ist, dir steht  es ja frei dafür zu werben und Unterstützung in Form von Wählerstimmen  zu erhalten.
> Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei diesem Versuch!




Darum geht es garnicht, das verstehst du einfach nicht.
Es geht schlicht darum ob der Sozialismus wirtschaftlich hätte scheitern müssen, nicht darum ob er nun besser ist oder nicht, oder das ich ihn mir "herbeiwünschen" würde.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schaust mal hier:
> 
> Liste von Markennamen und Produkten in der DDR – Wikipedia


Ok. Die sagen mir quasi fast alle nichts.

Es ging mir auch nicht um die Quantität... aber gut. Lassen wir das.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok. Die sagen mir quasi fast alle nichts.
> 
> Es ging mir auch nicht um die Quantität... aber gut. Lassen wir das.



Schon klar, aber da die Produkte alle unter anderen Handelsmarken vertrieben wurden ist es mühselig heute noch nachzuvollziehen wer was wie und wo für den Westvertrieb produziert hat. 

Da aber 50% des Exports in die BRD gingen darfst du mal davon ausgehen das die Qualität westlichen Bedürfnissen & Anforderungen genügt hat und es auch gekauft wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



> Darum geht es garnicht, das verstehst du einfach nicht.
> Es geht schlicht darum ob der Sozialismus hätte scheitern müssen, nicht darum ob er nun besser ist oder nicht, oder das ich ihn mir herbeiwünschen würde.



Ich hoffe für dich persönlich, dass du damit ausschließlich und abstrakt die Wirtschafttheorie meinst, der angewandte Sozialismus weltweit auch in gerade in der DDR, war ein Unterdrückungssystem, das alle Menschen und Freiheitsrechte mit Füßen getreten hat! Die Menschen in der DDR haben ja mit ihren Füßen bis 1960 sehr eindeutig abgestimmt, welches System sie besser fanden, obwohl ja zu der Zeit noch Ullrich mit nach deiner Meinung dem wesentlich besseren Wirtschaftssozialismus an der Macht war!

Wer dem mal existierenden Sozialismus so wie er angewandt wurde das Wort redet, spuckt auf sämtliche Menschen-und Freits-Rechte unseres GG!


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da aber 50% des Exports in die BRD gingen darfst du mal davon ausgehen das die Qualität westlichen Bedürfnissen & Anforderungen genügt hat und es auch gekauft wurde.


Das ist echt ein ordentliche Zahl. Das wußte ich nicht.
Und wie gesagt ist es auch nicht meine Intention gewesen alles an der DDR schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für dich persönlich, dass du damit ausschließlich und abstrakt die Wirtschafttheorie meinst, der angewandte Sozialismus weltweit auch in gerade in der DDR, war ein Unterdrückungssystem, das alle Menschen und Freiheitsrechte mit Füßen getreten hat! Die Menschen in DDR haben ja mit ihren Füßen bis 1960 sehr eindeutig abgestimmt, welches System sie besser fanden, obwohl ja zu der Zeit noch Ullrich mit nach deiner Meinung dem wesentlich besseren wirtschafzssozialismus an der Macht war!
> 
> Wer dem mal existierenden sozialismus so wie er angewandt wurde das Wort redet, spuckt auf sämtliche Grundregeln unseres GG!



Natürlich meine ich die Wirtschaftstheorie, davon rede ich doch schließlich schon seit geraumen Seiten, nicht über das diktatorische System das sich dahinter versteckt hat.

Ulbricht war (ohne ihn grundsätzlich in Schutz nehmen zu wollen) eigentlich ehr pragmatisch veranlagter Reformer, nicht ganz so ein vernagelter Idiologe wie es Honecker später war. Die Probleme, die unter anderem auch zu den Ereignissen von 1953 geführt haben waren auch nicht zuletzt durch Moskau verschuldet, welches völlig absurde Forderungen bzgl. der Aufrüstung & Schwerindustrie an die DDR gestellt hat.
Es nützt halt nichts, wie im Fall von Ulbricht durchaus offen für Reformen und Pragmatismus bist, wenn du den "großen Bruder" immer im Rücken hast, der dir sagt was letztlich zu machen & liefern ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne sonst nur Trabi, Wartburg, Robotron und Rotkäppchen Sekt. Letzterer ist heute noch erfolgreich!
> 
> Edit: Die "Thüringer Bratwurst" natürlich auch.
> 
> Ich wollte auch keineswegs alles an der ehemaligen DDR schlecht machen. Schon gar nicht am Volke. Ich kenne viele Ostdeutsche mit denen ich super klarkomme.



Kennst du Foron?
Das war eine Marke für Kühlschränke aus der DDR. 
Die waren die ersten, die einen FCKW freien Kühlschrank anboten und wurden damals von den großen Herstellern belächelt und nieder geknüppelt.
Heute sind FCKW freie Kühlschränke Standard.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du Foron?
> Das war eine Marke für Kühlschränke aus der DDR.
> Die waren die ersten, die einen FCKW freien Kühlschrank anboten und wurden damals von den großen Herstellern belächelt und nieder geknüppelt.
> Heute sind FCKW freie Kühlschränke Standard.



Oder die Glühbirnen von Narva, die es auf ein vielfaches der Lebensdauer von Glühbirnen aus dem Westen brachten.
Glaube die letzten 3 Narva Glühbirnen (Wohnstube, Küche, Flur), die meine Oma kurz nach der Wende eingesetzt hatte gingen irgendwann um 2002 - 2005 kaputt und waren auch nicht schlechter (in Leuchtkraft & Leistung) als westliche Nachwendemodelle. 

Da soll noch einer sagen das es im Westen keine absichtliche Begrenzung der Leuchtdauer gab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann nenne mir doch mal ein paar von den achso guten Produkten.


 SKR 700, der halbe Quelle-Katalog, privileg, Kinderwagen, Kühlschränke von dkk, Linsen aus Jena, Herrenanzüge, Möbel, ... und jeder 3. Golf- / Poloscheinwerfer.

Die Scheinwerfer hab ich teils persönlich ausgemessen im größten Scheinwerferwerk Europas.
Preis: 179.- M der DDR.

Vergütung von VW: 18,60 DM.
Ja, so nett war Westdeutschland. 

Von den erwirtschafteten 280.000.000 DM haben wir keine einzige DM im Werk gesehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich die Wirtschaftstheorie,  davon rede ich doch schließlich schon seit geraumen Seiten, nicht über  das diktatorische System das sich dahinter versteckt hat.


 Das hat keinen Zweck.
Wer die Philosophie nicht begriffen hat, dem kannst Du sie auch nicht einprügeln. 

Daß viele die Staatspolitk der SED mit ihren Machterhaltern der Staatssicherheit mit der Idee des allgemeinen Eigentums an Produktionsmitteln gleichsetzen, kann  man niemanden verübeln.

Wohl aber die überhebliche Sicht des Kapitals.


----------



## Don-71 (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Ich komme nunmal aus der gegensätzlichen Ecke!

Sowohl mein Vater als auch mein Stiefvater waren beide Selbständig mit Angestellten, ich kenne nunmal die andere Seite der Medaille. 
Selbständig zu sein hat durchaus nicht nur Vorteile sondern zieht auch einen Rattenschwanz von Verantwortung und teilweise den Balanceakt auf dem Drahtseil nach sich.
Ich weiß aber, das beide ihren Job geliebt haben und ihn gerne gemacht haben und nichts bereuen, aber eine Firma mit Angestellten zu haben, bedeutet halt nicht bei Feierabend den Griffel fallen zu lassen, um danach abzuschalten!

Meine Väter haben gutes Geld verdient, aber bei beiden gab es nicht nur einmal die Situation, das der komplette Ruin für die gesammte Familie drohte, nicht jeder ist bereit in seinem Leben diese Risiken einzugehen und auch nicht jede Familie ist bereit, sich der Firma "unterzuordnen".Ich persönlich bin aber der zu tiefsten Überzeugung, dass nur Macher Firmen aufbauen, leiten und den Markt beurteilen können, ich finde alleine die Vorstellung absurd, dass ein Staat ("Verwaltungsbeamte"), den Markt und Konsum einer Bevölkerung steuern wollen, was hat das noch mit Freiheit zu tun und ich will als Konsument keinesfalls nur die Möglichkeit haben, das zu kaufen, was sich Planungsfuzzis ausgedacht haben!
Wo ist da irgendeine Innovationskraft?

Das System der Martwirtschaft (Angebot und Nachfrage) gibt es schon so lange Menschen Handel treiben und um sich dort zu behaupten, war schon immer ein Ausdruck von Individualität, Freiheit und Selbstverwirklichung, die fehlt in einer Planwirtschaft vollkommen, dazu ist sie ein theoretisches Konstrukt, gegenüber einer mehrere tausenjahre alten bewährten Form, die sich natürlich entwickelt hat!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich komme nunmal aus der gegensätzlichen Ecke!
> 
> Sowohl mein Vater als auch mein Stiefvater waren beide Selbständig mit Angestellten, ich kenne nunmal die andere Seite der Medaille. Selbständig zu sein hat durchaus nicht nur Vorteile sondern zieht auch  einen Rattenschwanz von Verantwortung und teilweise den Balanceakt auf  dem Drahtseil nach sich.
> Ich weiß aber, das beide ihren Job geliebt haben und ihn gerne gemacht  haben und nichts bereuen, aber eine Firma mit Angestellten zu haben,  bedeutet halt nicht bei Feierabend den Griffel fallen zu lassen, um  danach abzuschalten!



Ach und du denkst nur weil andere Personen andere Standpunkte vertreten kennen sie diese Seite der Medaille nicht, oder wie?

Mein Opa väterlicher Seite war Großbauer (also selbstständig) und wurde von der SED im Rahmen der Kollektivierung der Landwirtschaft enteignet, mein Vater hat sich nach der Wende mit einer Firma im Hoch- & Tiefbau selbstständig gemacht und hatte irgendwann 200 Angestellte erreicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Väter haben gutes Geld verdient, aber bei beiden gab es nicht nur einmal die Situation, das der komplette Ruin für die gesammte Familie drohte, nicht jeder ist bereit in seinem Leben diese Risiken einzugehen und auch nicht jede Familie ist bereit, sich der Firma "unterzuordnen".Ich persönlich bin aber der zu tiefsten Überzeugung, dass nur Macher Firmen aufbauen, leiten und den Markt beurteilen können, ich finde alleine die Vorstellung absurd, dass ein Staat ("Verwaltungsbeamte"), den Markt und Konsum einer Bevölkerung steuern wollen, was hat das noch mit Freiheit zu tun und ich will als Konsument keinesfalls nur die Möglichkeit haben, das zu kaufen, was sich Planungsfuzzis ausgedacht haben!
> Wo ist da irgendeine Innovationskraft?



Der Konsum wurde nur deshalb versucht zu steuern weil es im Ostblock einen permanenten Mangel und Fehlentscheidungen bei den Planungsgremien gab, in der Theorie aber sah auch die Planwirtschaft vor das der Kunde kauft was er braucht und die Planung am Bedarf / Konsum ausgerichtet wird. In der Praxis scheiterte das dann unter anderem, wie gesagt, am Mangel und daran das 5 Jahre natürlich viel zu große Zeitspannen sind um auf sich änderndes Konsumverhalten zeitnah reagieren zu können.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das System der Martwirtschaft (Angebot und Nachfrage) gibt es schon so lange Menschen Handel treiben und um sich dort zu behaupten, war schon immer ein Ausdruck von Individualität, Freiheit und Selbstverwirklichung, die fehlt in einer Planwirtschaft vollkommen, dazu ist sie ein theoretisches Konstrukt, gegenüber einer mehrere tausenjahre alten bewährten Form, die sich natürlich entwickelt hat!



Nein, die Marktwirtschaft ist Ausdruck dessen das der einzelne Mensch nicht alles was er benötigt selber produzieren kann und daher ein Bedarf entsteht. Ist der Bedarf ausreichend wird sich auch jemand finden der den Bedarf  decken wird. Mit "Individualität" und "Freiheit" hat das herzlich wenig zu tun, als mehr damit das es effizienter ist (jemand der sich auf die Produktion eine Sache spezialisiert kann mehr davon produzieren) und Notwendigkeiten abgedeckt hat (jemand der sich nicht selber um die Beschaffung / Anbau seines Essens kümmern muss hat mehr Zeit um z.B. mehr Pflüge zu bauen, mit denen dann wieder mehr Nahrung produziert werden kann).

Und natürlich kann es theoretisch auch in einer Planwirtschaft ausgelebte Individualität geben, solange der Zugang in Berufe nicht durch Idiologische Barrieren (wie in der DDR & anderen Ostblockstaaten) blockiert wird.
Weil auch in der Planwirtschaft besteht grundsätzlich genauso ein Interesse an besseren Produkten & Erfindungen die das Leben verbessern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> gegenüber... einer mehrere tausenjahre alten bewährten Form, die sich natürlich entwickelt hat!



Nur weil etwas funtkioniert sollte man nicht den Fehler machen und zum Betonkopf werden, alles ist irgendwann mal überholt, das ist mit der Marktwirtschaft nicht anders. Pferde haben die Menschen auch tausende Jahre zuverlässig transportiert und tun es sicher auch noch heute, trotzdem gibt es eben inzwischen effizientere Transportmöglichkeiten.
Daher sollte man auch bei der Art des Wirtschaftens offen für neue Ideen und Veränderungen sein und nicht meinen die Marktwirtschaft wäre eine in Stein gemeißelte goldene Kuh, die man nicht vom Sockel holen darf.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Väter haben gutes Geld verdient, aber bei beiden gab es nicht nur einmal die Situation, das der komplette Ruin für die gesammte Familie drohte, [...]


Und auf der anderen Seite, Paradebeispiel Finanzkrise, hat man (riesige) Aktiengesellschaften und sonstige Firmenkonstrukte, deren Führungskräfte massig Abfindung, Boni etc. bekommen und wenn sie den Karren in den Sand setzen, nie belangt werden. Da darf dann der Staat einspringen und es wird nach dem Grundsatz gehandelt: Gewinne privatisieren und Verluste sozialisieren.


€: Bei Nightslaver fühle ich mich gerade daran erinnert: https://images.jacobinmag.com/2017/05/08093536/CDU-Poster-1946-for-Socialism.jpg


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Poulton schrieb:


> €: Bei Nightslaver fühle ich mich gerade daran erinnert: https://images.jacobinmag.com/2017/05/08093536/CDU-Poster-1946-for-Socialism.jpg



Und schau wo die CDU einstellungsmäßig & inhaltlich heute gleandet ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, die Marktwirtschaft ist Ausdruck dessen das der einzelne Mensch nicht alles was er benötigt selber produzieren kann und daher ein Bedarf entsteht. Ist der Bedarf ausreichend wird sich auch jemand finden der den Bedarf  decken wird. Mit "Individualität" und "Freiheit" hat das herzlich wenig zu tun, als mehr damit das es effizienter ist (jemand der sich auf die Produktion eine Sache spezialisiert kann mehr davon produzieren) und Notwendigkeiten abgedeckt hat (jemand der sich nicht selber um die Beschaffung / Anbau seines Essens kümmern muss hat mehr Zeit um z.B. mehr Pflüge zu bauen, mit denen dann wieder mehr Nahrung produziert werden kann).


 Das nennt man Arbeitsteilung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und natürlich kann es theoretisch auch in einer Planwirtschaft ausgelebte Individualität geben,


 Ähem, der Staat plant nichts im Kapitalsmus?
Und ein Betrieb auch nicht?

Merkt ihr was?

Die kapitalistische Planwirtschaft wird einfach nicht so genannt.

Und der Kapitalismus hat natürlich einen entscheidenden Vorteil:
nach Ende der Krisen haben sich die unrentablen Betriebe in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, der Staat plant nichts im Kapitalsmus?



Nicht in dem Sinne was man mit einer staatlichen Planwirtschaft versteht. Natürlich plant auch im Kapitalismus der Staat Dinge, wie Infrastruktur, oder Produzent für X in Region Y anzusiedeln. Das sind aber bei letzteren keine Pläne in dem Sinne dass der Staat von der Infrastruktur, über die Fabrik, über die angepeilten Produktionszahlen, die benötigte Logistik, bis zum angepeilten Absatz alles durchplant.
Im Kapitalismus versucht der Staat in der Regel diese Ziele nur über gesetzte Anreize zu erreichen, indem er die Rahmenbedingungen durch Steuervergünstigungen, Subventionen & Infrastruktur so günstig setzt das es attraktiv genug ist das sich dort ein bestehendes Unternehmen ansiedelt, oder ein Neues eröffnet wird.

Wie gesagt, natürlich ist das am Ende auch eine Art von Planung, aber eben kein so massiver direkter staatlicher Eingriff wie man es in der Regel unter einer Planwirtschaft versteht.


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Kapitalismus versucht der Staat in der Regel diese Ziele nur über gesetzte Anreize zu erreichen, indem er die Rahmenbedingungen durch Steuervergünstigungen, Subventionen & Infrastruktur so günstig setzt das es atraktiv genug ist das sich dort ein bestehendes Unternehmen ansiedelt, oder ein Neues eröffnet wird.


Genau! Und die FDP z.B. möchte so wenig Eingriffe seitens des Staates wie möglich. Dabei tut sie immer so als sei sie für alle Bürger.


----------



## Poulton (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropÃ¤ische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und schau wo die CDU einstellungsmäßig & inhaltlich heute gleandet ist.


Von der Union lernen, heißt ... : Illegale Parteienfinanzierung: Gefaehrliche Koalition von CDU und AfD | LobbyControl


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht in dem Sinne was man mit einer staatlichen Planwirtschaft versteht. Natürlich plant auch im Kapitalismus der Staat Dinge, wie Infrastruktur, oder Produzent für X in Region Y anzusiedeln. Das sind aber bei letzteren keine Pläne in dem Sinne dass der Staat von der Infrastruktur, über die Fabrik, über die angepeilten Produktionszahlen, die benötigte Logistik, bis zum angepeilten Absatz alles durchplant.


 Schade. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Kapitalismus versucht der Staat ...


 Ich weiß,
Ich hab in beiden Staatsformen 30 Jahre gelebt



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, natürlich ist das am Ende auch eine Art von Planung, aber eben kein so massiver direkter staatlicher Eingriff wie man es in der Regel unter einer Planwirtschaft versteht.


 Manchmal wäre das sicher besser (Straßenbau, Bildung, Forschung, ... ).

Aber die Medien werden die Hirne der Menschen schon dick genug vernebeln, anstatt ihrem Bildungsauftrag zu folgen.
Wir müssen das ändern, sonst geht die Welt den Bach runter und die Trumps nehmen Überhand und die Mauern werden mehr und länger ... .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Simbabwe School of Economics hier, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Simbabwe School of Economics hier, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


 Dann laß mal Deine Vorschläge für ein besseres Europa hören Herr Prof. Dr. oec ... .


----------



## iGameKudan (29. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Definitiv nicht den Bullshit, den man wohl jetzt vorhat - das Vetorecht in sozial- und steuerpolitischen Angelegenheiten abzuschaffen:
Kommissions-Plan: Ein EU-Vorhaben, das vor allem Deutschland schadet - WELT

Das lehne ich grundlegend ab, da ich nicht möchte, dass fremde Länder direkt über meine Steuer- und Sozialabgaben bestimmen können. 
Der Höhepunkt wäre ja echt die europäische Sozialversicherung - was meint ihr wohl, wie die Kosten/Nutzen-Bilanz für uns als reichstes EU-Land wohl ausfallen wird?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der Höhepunkt wäre ja echt die europäische Sozialversicherung - was meint ihr wohl, wie die Kosten/Nutzen-Bilanz für uns als reichstes EU-Land wohl ausfallen wird?



Letztendlich spielt es keine Rolle, wie man das am Ende nennt, aber so oder so müssen die Euro Länder und die EU Länder enger zusammenwachsen und das bedeutet, dass die reichen Länder mehr abgeben müssen als die armen Länder.
Der europäische Länderfinanzausgleich wird früher oder später kommen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Aber man braucht sich von solchen Ländern auch nicht an der Nase herumführen lassen. Dann müssen die notfalls sanktioniert werden.
Damit meine ich besonders die Autokraten dort.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber man braucht sich von solchen Ländern auch nicht an der Nase herumführen lassen. Dann müssen die notfalls sanktioniert werden.
> Damit meine ich besonders die Autokraten dort.



Nö, Länder wie Rumänien, Ungarn, Bulgarien und Griechenland gehören hochkant rausgeworfen und wenn die Polen so weiter machen können sie gleich mit gehen. Portugal, Spanien und Italien reichen schon völlig um den Euro nach unten zu drücken, dafür braucht man die Oststaaten gar nicht mal.
Die EU wäre weit besser dran, wenn zur ursprünglichen Konstellation nur alle die bis 95 beigetreten (ohne Griechenland) sind beigreten wären + natürlich noch Schweiz, Norwegen und Island.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nö, Länder wie Rumänien, Ungarn, Bulgarien und Griechenland gehören hochkant rausgeworfen und wenn die Polen so weiter machen können sie gleich mit gehen. Portugal, Spanien und Italien reichen schon völlig um den Euro nach unten zu drücken, dafür braucht man die Oststaaten gar nicht mal.



Du brauchst die Oststaaten und die mit der EU einhergehende Binnenfreiheit bei Handel und Reisefreiheit aber für die brummende deutsche Exportwirtschaft, oder was denkst du warum das floriert? Weil du einen Haufen Bulgaren / Rumänen hast die hier durch Tricks für unter Mindestlohn molochen (als Bauarbeiter, Ärzte, Pflegekräfte, Logistikbranche, usw.) und weil man ohne hinderliche Zölle schön fleißig in die Balkanstaaten exportieren kann.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Oststaaten und die mit der EU einhergehende Binnenfreiheit bei Handel und Reisefreiheit aber für die brummende deutsche Exportwirtschaft, oder was denkst du warum das floriert? Weil du einen Haufen Bulgaren / Rumänen hast die hier durch Tricks für unter Mindestlohn molochen (als Bauarbeiter, Ärzte, Pflegekräfte, Logistikbranche, usw.) und weil man ohne hinderliche Zölle schön fleißig in die Balkanstaaten exportieren kann.



Arbeitserlaubnise für gewisse Tätigkeiten könnte man auch so locker erteilen. Der Export in Balkanstaaten ist eher unbedeutend, von den Oststaaten ist nur Polen und Ungarn bedeutend, Handelsabkommen würden diese Staaten liebend gerne nehmen und zwar zu den Bedingungen der EU und selbst ohne, wir haben ja sowieso keine Probleme mit China und den USA nach Regeln der WTO zu handeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



RtZk schrieb:


> Arbeitserlaubnise für gewisse Tätigkeiten könnte man auch so locker erteilen. Der Export in Balkanstaaten ist eher unbedeutend, von den Oststaaten ist nur Polen und Ungarn bedeutend, Handelsabkommen würden diese Staaten liebend gerne nehmen und zwar zu den Bedingungen der EU und selbst ohne, wir haben ja sowieso keine Probleme mit China und den USA nach Regeln der WTO zu handeln.



Träum mal weiter, in der Liste der 42 wichtigsten deutschen Exportländer ist Polen (4,65% des Exports) auf Platz 8, die Tschechische Republik (3,25%) auf 12,  Ungarn (1,95%) auf 15, Rumänien 1,18%) folgt auf Platz 20, die Slowakei (1,05%) direkt auf 21, Slowenien folgt auf 38, gefolgt von Griechenland auf 39 (beide jeweils mit 0,41% Anteil).

https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Pu...-aussenhandel.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=28


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Träum mal weiter, in der Liste der 42 wichtigsten deutschen Exportländer ist Polen (4,65% des Exports) auf Platz 8, die Tschechische Republik (3,25%) auf 12,  Ungarn (1,95%) auf 15, Rumänien 1,18%) folgt auf Platz 20, die Slowakei (1,05%) direkt auf 21, Slowenien folgt auf 38, gefolgt von Griechenland auf 39 (beide jeweils mit 0,41% Anteil).
> 
> https://www.bmwi.de/Redaktion/DE/Pu...-aussenhandel.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=28



Was ist daran ein Traum? Die Länder würden genauso mit uns handeln, wenn wir Abkommen hätten, sie würden sogar um diese Abkommen betteln, da sie völlig abhängig sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Die EU subventioniert osteuropäische Autokraten*

Feindbild Bruessel - Europawahl 2019 - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Don-71 (5. August 2022)

Salve,

entweder ich mache einen neuen Thread auf, oder nehme diesen hier.
Er ist passend.









						Orban ruft zu konservativem Widerstand auf
					

Im texanischen Dallas brüstet sich der ungarische Ministerpräsident Orban damit, Freiheitskämpfer für die christliche Werteordnung des Abendlandes in Europa zu sein. Der Feind? Die "globalistische Linke". Die Verbündeten? Die Konservativen um Donald Trump in den USA.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Wenn jetzt in Brüssel nichts passiert weiß ich es auch nicht.
Nicht nur das er praktisch Putins Sprachrohr in der EU ist, in Rumänien kürzlich glaklare rassistische Reden gehalten hat und jetzt kommt das.
Wenn das nicht wirklich ernst wäre,könnte man lachen, aber wie man an Putin sieht, an Xi, an Orban und an Trump gesehen hat, einige Leute mit viel zu viel Macht sind völlig Balla Balla. Das meine ich wörtlich, die gehören eigentlich alle weggeschlossen, als Gefahr für die Menschheit.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2022)

Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm. Wie sich hier manch einer Anfangs im Thread angehört hat.  

Ich hoffe mal das die EU noch die nächsten Jahre übersteht. Solche Autokraten und auch Putin wollen die EU destabilisieren. Dazu kommen noch die Energiekrise und Inflation.


----------

